# Carnival/Freak Show for 2014



## frogkid11

Hi Forum,
Yes, I know we haven't even hit Thanksgiving 2013 and yet I'm already posting for my 2014 theme - Haunted Carnival/Freak Show. I saw so many folks do this theme over 2012 and 2013 and they seemed to have so much fun. After doing my first actual themed party this year, Haunted Hotel, I'm now addicted to establishing a theme each year. I want to put my own spin on the Haunted Carnival by creating an atmosphere that is totally run down and decayed but obviously was a fantastic place to visit back in it's time. While I will have some clowns and clown related decor (as you'll see from my recent purchases below), I don't want the focus to be ALL evil clowns. I want to display vintage freak show posters, kissing booth, organ grinder, ringmaster, fortune teller, medicine man, and hopefully a run down carousel and animal cart. I found a few "off the shelf" items this year on clearance and at yard sales that will become part of the 2014 theme (it was so hard to keep them hidden as I set up for this year, but they didn't fit my hotel theme):

Got this guy at a yard sale for $10 (complete in the box and never used - works perfectly)








Got these from Spirit on the after Halloween clearance plus made a deal on the walk thru for $65:
























If any of you are planning to host a Carnival-esque party or haunt for 2014, join in and post your pics and thoughts!


----------



## frogkid11

Here are some of the inspiration pics for my run down Carnival that capture the exact feel I want:


----------



## Paint It Black

I can vouch for how much fun this theme will be. Our whole family loved it, and believe it or not, all the teenagers (son and friends) wanted to hang out at our house! This was the first year I carried the theme from outdoors into the inside of our house as well. Everyone dressed as clowns, circus monkey, gorillas, etc. So fun!!!

Good buys at Spirit, frogkid. You are off to a great start.


----------



## frogkid11

Paint It Black said:


> I can vouch for how much fun this theme will be. Our whole family loved it, and believe it or not, all the teenagers (son and friends) wanted to hang out at our house! This was the first year I carried the theme from outdoors into the inside of our house as well. Everyone dressed as clowns, circus monkey, gorillas, etc. So fun!!!
> 
> Good buys at Spirit, frogkid. You are off to a great start.


Thanks PIB. I spent a lot of time recently going through the (I think) 141 pages of the Cirque De Carnival thread from 2012 and I believe you posted quite a few items there. Did you do a Carnival theme in 2012 and 2013? If so, do you have any advice or observations you can pass along?


----------



## Paint It Black

No, I only did the carnival theme for 2013, and got many great ideas from that 2012 thread that I followed closely all that year. They seemed like they were having so much fun, I just had to get in on it the next year! Some members' albums you can check for carnival themes are offmymeds, pumpkinpie, wolfbeard, greaseballs, and there are others I will try to remember.

As for advice, I strung up colorful round light strands, carnival flags, and used one of those round party balls that rotate around throwing out different colored lights, as well as spotlights, all of which really added to the effect. I also used my SR gifts of dark carnival music, which was really cool.

Here's the party ball I was talking about, which I think you can buy at Big Lots or party stores:







y 

Most of my props were made with masks and costumes on skeletons and a mannequin. The clown car on the roof was a huge hit, as was the circus monkey. 
I followed offmymeds ideas in painting muted red stripes on white sheets for backdrops, and painting my own sideshow banner. Her other great idea I used was the clown dressing room (guest bathroom).

My Secret Reapers gave me so many cool things to use this year as well. Kelloween made me some awesome props: Clarence the Clown jack-in-the-box, a costumes rack and entrance sign that she made and painted herself. Tannasgach contributed to the clown dressing room with vintage clown figurines, and other crazy clown stuff, and to the fortune teller area with a sign, lighted palm reading hand, foturne teller sign and cards, and carnival music. Then, ccj sent me rotten candy treats, and another cool vintage clown figurine, and music. They all helped me complete what I was trying to do in the various scenes. 

I will be following this thread this year and will add anything I can think of as you go along.


----------



## Tannasgach

Alright frogkidd, I'll double your money and give you $20 right now for that clown.  Wow what a steal! And you got the Spirit facade! Omg, my first trip to Spirit this year, back in September, I saw that and thought I must have this. I talked to the store clerk and he told me to call back the next day and speak with the manager. Well, both my niece and my daughter talked me out of it - saying it would be too much money for a one year prop and the rain would probably ruin it anyway since it's only cardboard and blah, blah, blah. I never called back and now I'm kicking myself. I don't even want to know what you paid for it; I'll probably start crying. Amazing scores, frogkidd, really amazing!


----------



## frogkid11

Tannasgach said:


> Alright frogkidd, I'll double your money and give you $20 right now for that clown.  Wow what a steal! And you got the Spirit facade! Omg, my first trip to Spirit this year, back in September, I saw that and thought I must have this. I talked to the store clerk and he told me to call back the next day and speak with the manager. Well, both my niece and my daughter talked me out of it - saying it would be too much money for a one year prop and the rain would probably ruin it anyway since it's only cardboard and blah, blah, blah. I never called back and now I'm kicking myself. I don't even want to know what you paid for it; I'll probably start crying. Amazing scores, frogkidd, really amazing!


Hey Tanna! Well, despite what I learned in school about always doubling your investment, I think I will have to pass on your offer  Yes, I thought he was a great deal as well. The lady had a sale back in July and promoted it as a Halloween yardsale. She had been doing big parties every year for like 8 years and now her children were grown and moved away and she was getting rid of EVERYTHING! She had a lot of stuff but this was one of like 4 life size props (and one was the Universal Films Frankenstein Monster) but she wanted more for it than the full price via Spirit so I left it behind. I was afraid to ask about the honking clown because of the pricing on Frankie, but when she said $10, I about dropped my jaw and quickly whipped out the $10 right then and there.

I understand your family member's concern about the archway and I, too, would have had second thoughts about it if my only event was an outdoor event. Fortunately, my only Halloween event is my annual indoor party (we use the outdoors, but I decorate the inside a lot too) and I plan on using the arch to divide my living and dinning room which will force people to walk through him to get to the food. I went into my store on the Sunday after Halloween to see if it was still there and when we walked up, I could see him through the glass doors. When the manager, and the visiting district manager, saw me eyeing it, they immediately pounced asking me to make an offer. I kept just chatting and asking various questions about it figuring it would be out of my price range for cardboard. They mentioned it sold for $500 retail and I said I know I can't pay that. Finally at 10 minutes to closing I told them "I'm not trying to be insulting, but I have spent a lot of money already here so how about $55. The district manager quickly jumped back with "how about $65 only because it goes to our local Children's ward of our educational hospital" and so I agreed. I figured spending that money now saves me time and supplies for making one and I already have it to set up whenever I'm ready since it will be inside my home.

Keep reading as the year goes on and let me know your opinions of the things I'm hoping to make to make the Carnival come to life


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nice start to 2014 Frogkid! I love both "******" the clown and Silent but Deadly. I would have loved to have put in an offer on the carnival displays (or the asylum one) this year but had so little money left over after their 50% clearance sale, figured it wasn't worth trying. When the lady told me that she'd look up the retail, I decided to pass thinking my offer would be no where close to that. Very happy with my 50% off purchases which were carnival themed though (Wacky Mole and Thrashing Clown) and bought the Monkey Chime during the year. I have Uncle Charlie from two or three years ago plus other clowns I've been working to assemble from masks and such. I'm not sure what theme I'll go with this year but will definitely be following your thread. 

BTW as I recall that carnival display was very tall. Will it fit in your house?


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

I'm doing this theme for my next halloween party. It will probably be in 2015 because I'm getting married in 2014, but I'll follow along with this thread. I'm planning some big builds for this one since I have two years to prepare. I picked up monkey chimes and the Wacky Mole Clown from spirit along with several clown masks and costumes, and also just got this shipment in halloween asylum's after-halloween sale:










The little monster from Ghoulish Productions will go in my freak show. I also picked up four mini skeleton torsos this year from the 99 Cents Only store, with the intention to make them into a whole set of fiji mermaids in different poses - they're about the perfect size. Still deciding on what else will go into my freak show. I'm planning a kissing booth (with motion sensor triggered water sprayer), sword swallower, magician sawing a girl in half gone wrong, fortune teller, rotten food vendor and a ventriloquist act (with the dummy from Grandin Road where you can hack its voice).

For the big builds, I'm planning to do a room that is painted for chromadepth 3D. I priced the wildfire paints and nearly fainted, so I'll use the flourescent paint from home depot instead, but this room should still be awesome. This is where the wacky mole clown will go, along with a trash can trauma I'm going to build with one of the clown masks from spirit (repainted for blacklight). I'm also planning if I can to build a carousel. This video is my inspiration - its one of the best home haunts I've seen with a carnival theme:


----------



## Paint It Black

Wow, that was an amazing haunt in that video, TheMonsterSquad. It had everything!

Congrats on your upcoming marriage!


----------



## Kelloween

Frog, you and I are thinking the same thing..I have to wait until after the holidays, but I may be joining you on this theme  check out my pinterest board..Im collecting ideas for old grungy antique looking things..hers a few..http://www.pinterest.com/kel2242/carnivals-circus-sideshows/


----------



## Kelloween

I love this guy..but hes like 350.00..we could make one..lol


----------



## Paint It Black

Kelloween, I am sure with your talent, you certainly could make him.


----------



## Kelloween

thanks PIB..Im still not so sure that I am going to do this theme..but I sure am thinking on it!


----------



## frogkid11

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Nice start to 2014 Frogkid! I love both "******" the clown and Silent but Deadly. I'm not sure what theme I'll go with this year but will definitely be following your thread.
> 
> BTW as I recall that carnival display was very tall. Will it fit in your house?


C'mon GOS!! You need to join the bandwagon and do a Haunted Carnival theme this year, too  Regarding the height of the clown arch - I do have to cut about a foot and a half off of the bottom and then I should be golden (according to measuring it several times in the store, that is).



Kelloween said:


> Frog, you and I are thinking the same thing..I have to wait until after the holidays, but I may be joining you on this theme  check out my pinterest board..Im collecting ideas for old grungy antique looking things..hers a few..http://www.pinterest.com/kel2242/carnivals-circus-sideshows/
> 
> View attachment 185957
> View attachment 185958


Awesome Kelloween!! I am so in love with that old ticket booth that looks like it's been rotting away for decades - it's perfect for our theme!! Glad you like the decaying carnival setting as well. Can't wait to see your projects for this year.


----------



## frogkid11

MonsterSquad - that video is totally awesome, thank you for sharing. There is definitely a LOT of inspiration to be found there. Can't wait to see how you make the theme come to life.


----------



## 1313

Hi
I did that theme this year, I'll post some pics when I get to my other phone. That walk thru spirit clown drove me nuts, I made one and saw that right after!


----------



## Tannasgach

oooh, a decaying circus sounds really creepy.There's a lot of pictures online of abandoned amusement parks, really eerie photos. I was thinking of putting them in a photo album and labeling it "Closed for the Season" as a side prop.


----------



## Spooky McWho

I will be keeping a close eye on this thread and can't wait to see what great things everyone comes up with. For the last two tears we have had a carnival set up in the back yard. It is more halloween themed with a vintage feel. Lots if black and orange, pumpkins the classic carnival games with a halloween twist. Because we decorate every non bedroom in our house a different theme and do a walk thru in the basement it seems that the carnival is always the last big set up and so the one that often gets pared down when we run out if time. For 2014 the carnival will be my focus and the guys already have some project lists. Here is a mummified fairy from our oddities collection and also my bike riding skellie. Two years ago I had two and they wore cute little clown outfits. Their costumes didn't weather the season (crepe paper and cardboard hats) so I will be making new ones this year. FYI the bikes are home interior wall decorations and I got them at yard sales. I looked all summer and couldn't find more but keep my eyes open. The fairy is a chop job of a small doll, skellie butterfly and leaves. I have two figi mermaids started but they aren't quite right. I will post pictures if I ever get them done.


----------



## marigolddesigns

I had fun with the CarnEvil theme this year....good thread that everyone seems to still b adding to started by ChinClub. I tossed my ticketbooth box out to the trash the next day because I had no room to store it! I put a shout out on facebook, and was able to borrow some awesome clown costumes, and then added them to my PVC guys, with mannequin heads and scary clown masks worked out good and saved me a ton of $$.


----------



## frogkid11

marigold - I love the SPOOKTACULAR sign you made - is it difficult to make?


----------



## EviLEye

I wanted to do a carnevil like theme this year and wife was having none of it. So I'm secretly working towards doing one next year so have started collecting items I could find on sale ;-) hehehe

Here's Pennywise picked up from Halloween Asylum (Jr's favorite).









and here's some swag from Spirit's 50% off sale:









Be sure to check the music section for some demented carnevil themed music. Here's a pretty good example.


----------



## offmymeds

Getting a good start EvilEye!


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster

You can find lots of great haunted circus ideas here and here.


----------



## CherryBrandy79

That is awesome that you got that archway so cheap. The Manager for the Spirit store close to me said Spirit was selling it for $500 and the last day they were allowed to take offers and she sold there's for $350!!! So you did good!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Frogkid I wish you the best of luck on your theme! I did this theme once and it was so much fun!!! I know I will be doing it again. I love clowns!!! Can't wait for more inspiration from this thread!!


----------



## Kelloween

well, I had changed my mind about doing this theme, then my niece was getting excited about it, so now I AM GOING TO AGAIN..wonder how many times I will change my mind?? lol


----------



## budeena

I am really leaning towards the carnival, clown, cryptozoology, freak show theme....not sure what that would be called. Like the clown in the striped outfit. Not sure I can find that fabric but what the heck...that is why I have three sewing machines. Think I will be doing a couple of costumes with a $1 hula hoop at the waistline. I want to do the red and white striped outfit for an eight foot tall clown. I have a cylinder that goes from 4' to almost 7 1/2' tall and this will work great for the tall clown.
BTW, I hate clowns but because most people seem to fear or hate them, I use them.


----------



## Kelloween

budeena said:


> I am really leaning towards the carnival, clown, cryptozoology, freak show theme....not sure what that would be called. Like the clown in the striped outfit. Not sure I can find that fabric but what the heck...that is why I have three sewing machines. Think I will be doing a couple of costumes with a $1 hula hoop at the waistline. I want to do the red and white striped outfit for an eight foot tall clown. I have a cylinder that goes from 4' to almost 7 1/2' tall and this will work great for the tall clown.
> BTW, I hate clowns but because most people seem to fear or hate them, I use them.



same here..clowns are not my thing..but my niece said yesssssssss..lots of people are scared of clowns..even adults! lol


----------



## cbcurtis

This is great!

I made a clown garage haunt for this year. I put up a ticket booth facade over a drop panel door that was near the entrance.







Was a great effect.

I'll be making sideshow banners for this year.


----------



## Kelloween

I am still debating, but am pretty sure I'm gonna do this theme too..After Christmas, I'll be able to think straight. I have some ideas brewing already though!


----------



## frogkid11

Kelloween said:


> I am still debating, but am pretty sure I'm gonna do this theme too..After Christmas, I'll be able to think straight. I have some ideas brewing already though!


Ok Kelloween - Christmas is behind us now and I'm curious to know if you have decided on this theme for your 2014 party, and if you are willing to share some of your ideas that were brewing????


----------



## Kelloween

frogkid11 said:


> Ok Kelloween - Christmas is behind us now and I'm curious to know if you have decided on this theme for your 2014 party, and if you are willing to share some of your ideas that were brewing????


lol, im still undecided, have you started yet??


----------



## frogkid11

Kelloween said:


> lol, im still undecided, have you started yet??


collecting away!! My niece, who is a fantastic artist, has agreed to paint some vintage inspired side show pictures of various freakish acts. I found some circus inspired cupcake kits, and I'm about to purchase a full size popcorn cart that is on clearance.

Good luck with your decision!!


----------



## Kelloween

frogkid11 said:


> collecting away!! My niece, who is a fantastic artist, has agreed to paint some vintage inspired side show pictures of various freakish acts. I found some circus inspired cupcake kits, and I'm about to purchase a full size popcorn cart that is on clearance.
> 
> Good luck with your decision!!


I was going to have my son paint me some, but then he got the job with that new comic and its taking ALL of his time, so if I have any they will have to be painted by me..yuk! lol I am collecting sheets to make clown suits , so I have at least thought about it some! I also looked for a popcorn cart..where on clearance?


----------



## printersdevil

My sister used to paint and sell carousell horses. Actually, they were the kids rocking bouncing horses that she mounted on a lamp pole. She just scoured garage sales and Craigs List and picked a few up beside the road. Repainted they can be awesome.

Also, Dollar Tree carries a line of carnival figurines usually in the spring. They are small but would make a nice shelf display. Also we have grocery stores that sometimes do the big top carnival type "tents" over the produce section. I wlll keep my eyes open.


----------



## frogkid11

Kelloween said:


> I was going to have my son paint me some, but then he got the job with that new comic and its taking ALL of his time, so if I have any they will have to be painted by me..yuk! lol I am collecting sheets to make clown suits , so I have at least thought about it some! I also looked for a popcorn cart..where on clearance?


There is a store here called The Christmas Tree Shops (kinda like a Big Lots) that has 3 of the 48" popcorn carts by Nostalgia Collections. Their usual price is $99.99 but they have been marked to $79.99. Still debating due to it only being 4 foot tall and if I really need to "own" it well after my party.


----------



## printersdevil

Sam's Club also carried the big popcorn carts


----------



## pmpknqueen

Hey, if you're still looking for invitations for your party, I make a haunted carnival/circus themed one in my Etsy shop! If you like it, I'd definitely give you a discount. I usually do for fellow Halloween Forum-ers haha.

It's only digital file unfortunately. But you can take the file to any printing place to have them made. I wish I could just make them myself but my printer doesn't like to take anything thicker than regular paper 

No obligations lol. Just thought I'd put it out there! 

Haunted Carnival/Circus Halloween Party Invitation


----------



## frogkid11

pmpknqueen said:


> Hey, if you're still looking for invitations for your party, I make a haunted carnival/circus themed one in my Etsy shop! If you like it, I'd definitely give you a discount. I usually do for fellow Halloween Forum-ers haha.
> 
> It's only digital file unfortunately. But you can take the file to any printing place to have them made. I wish I could just make them myself but my printer doesn't like to take anything thicker than regular paper
> 
> No obligations lol. Just thought I'd put it out there!
> 
> Haunted Carnival/Circus Halloween Party Invitation
> View attachment 189620


pmpknqueen - that invitation looks AWESOME!! I don't have digital creativity skills so these would be perfect. Can you tell me if the entire inside, where the date/time/names, etc. are listed, can be completely customized?


----------



## CherryBrandy79

I got a lot of things for Christmas for my Carnevil party...I got the Nostalgia Collections Popcorn popper, Hot dog roller, Sno cone maker and Cotton Candy maker. I'm so excited to be doing this theme. Will be working on other items soon, but also working on the house in general.


----------



## scareu72

I am going to try and build a popcorn popper this year. Thinking of filling it up with bloody fingers instead of popcorn for my clown scene!


----------



## Kelloween

ya'll be sure to share pictures of things you make!


----------



## pmpknqueen

frogkid11 said:


> pmpknqueen - that invitation looks AWESOME!! I don't have digital creativity skills so these would be perfect. Can you tell me if the entire inside, where the date/time/names, etc. are listed, can be completely customized?


There really is no "inside" it's just a single card type invite. but yes, it can be completely customized. If you want, say, different pictures other than the balloons on it, I can change that. Any of the wording can be changed as well. Basically anything but the basic style of the card can be altered 

And btw, since it is just a digital copy you would be purchasing, you could use this as an inside to a card if you wanted to. But what I sell is just what you see on the picture.


----------



## Hilda

I feel so left out this year. I am way behind in themes. I'm still back on Haunted Hotel. LOLOL
Sooooo... does this mean I can shamelessly raid your last year's party thread for ideas?!   

I'm not doing this theme, but still will follow along here for everyone's progress. So much fun. There is a lot of talent in this thread!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Hilda said:


> I feel so left out this year. I am way behind in themes. I'm still back on Haunted Hotel. LOLOL
> Sooooo... does this mean I can shamelessly raid your last year's party thread for ideas?!
> 
> I'm not doing this theme, but still will follow along here for everyone's progress. So much fun. There is a lot of talent in this thread!!


Hilda, It will actually work out well. I followed the Carnevil thread during 2012, got all the great ideas there, and then used 2013 to make my display. We also had a good thread in 2013. Now this one. I am following them all because I plan to return to this theme again in a few years, with perhaps some changes/expansions.


----------



## Kelloween

ummm frogkid, have you started yet??  I remain in the "thinking" stage still..lol


----------



## frogkid11

Kelloween said:


> ummm frogkid, have you started yet??  I remain in the "thinking" stage still..lol


I purchased 3 different bustiers (was undecided about which one I would use for my prop) that I'm going to put on a skeleton to make into an tightrope walker lady. Will add a short skirt of tulle and a tiny umbrella in her hand. Also going to pick up lots of those striped popcorn holders from the Dollar Tree soon - my local store has a ton of them in now....so yep, guess I've officially started


----------



## offmymeds

Hey Kell, you should do this theme!!! It's so much fun and it has tons of possibilities. And no pressure or anything......but it's February.....tick... tick... tick...LOL


----------



## Paint It Black

Yes, Kelloween. I agree with OMM. You will have a lot of fun with this theme.


----------



## Tannasgach

C'mon Kelloween, hop on the circus wagon.  

I'm doing this theme this year also. I'm planning on a turn-of-century carnival with a freak show, medicine man show and a gypsy fortune teller. I'm past the idea stage - time, money and skill limits my ideas  and into the planning stage - what I can actually accomplish and how I can repurpose my props. So far, I've made some computer signs and am working on a playlist. My daughter cohosts our Halloween parties with me so I have an age range of 20's to 50's year olds. -

CARNEVIL PLAY LIST

_Disc One_
Welcome Back My Friends – Emerson, Lake & Palmer
Enter the Circus/Welcome – Christina Aguilera
Stuck in the Middle – Steelers Wheel
Wild Billy’s Circus Story – Bruce Springsteen
Being for the Benefit of Mr Kite – Beatles
Sideshow – Blue Magic
Magic Man – Heart
Tightrope – Stevie Ray Vaughan or Janelle Monae
Gypsy – Fleetwood Mac
Dark Lady – Cher
Medicine Man – The Hush Sound
Freak Show- Skillet
The Carny – Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds

_Disc Two_
The Show Must Go On - Queen
Freakshow on the Dancefloor – The Bar-Kays
Circus – Britney Spears
Applause – Lady Gaga 
Can’t Be Tamed – Miley Cyrus
Gorilla – Bruno Mars
Roar – Katy Perry
Funhouse – Pink
I’ll Tumble For Ya – Cultural Club
Tears of a Clown – Smokey Robinson
After the Club – Mista Madd
The Night the Carousel Burnt Down – Todd Rundgren
Goodbye to the Circus - Aqua


----------



## Kelloween

lol ya'll.....I am still debating, I would have to start from scratch ..money..money..money...I have ideas, but thats it..


----------



## Kenneth

Just joining in on the conversation, this is my second post here on the forums but me and my best friend have been co-hosting 
our themed Halloween parties for several years. We were SUPPOSED to take a break this year and rejuvenate ourselves and 
try and visit Salem for Halloween. But after Halloween we asked about that very same clown archway at Spirit and wound up 
purchasing it for 100 bucks as well as one of their cage set ups. So naturally we decided such a large and interesting prop
warranted a 2014 party. Our running title theme right now is "Cirque du Inferno" so we're looking to incorporate some devilish
nuances. 

I've recently purchased some popcorn boxes from amazon that we can use for the popcorn we'll be serving. Also, I purchased a roll of tickets that i'm going to incorporate with the invitations. I'm thinking of tea dying them and using red paint to put a smudge of blood on it. And I want to incorporate them within some sort of raffle/game. So when the guests arrive they can drop their tickets into the ticket booth box and at some point throughout the night we'll do a drawing for a prize.


----------



## offmymeds

I did something similar at our CarnEvil. Everyone received 5 tickets when they arrived and we hid other tickets around the house. We drew a number every 30 minutes or so. If they had the correct # they got to choose a box. I had 8 I think? I made mine a Trick or a Treat. I gave away Creepy Clown dolls for the "tricks" and treats were mostly Halloween related items. A pumpkin candy dish, a towel set, and I did have a small bottle of crown in one box. It went over pretty well even though most people liked the clowns....go figure


----------



## offmymeds

And Welcome to the boards Kenneth.


----------



## offmymeds

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/offmymeds-albums-carnevil-party-2012-picture191533-003-3.jpg

this is a picture of the prize boxes


----------



## Paint It Black

OMM, that was a great game. The painted boxes are a scream!


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks PIB!


----------



## printersdevil

Welcome Kenneth! You will be amazed at all the resources you will find her!


Yes, offmymeds, that s a great game idea. Love the boxes.


----------



## Kenneth

Thanks guys! Saw this post on Facebook about putting batter in ice cream cones and baking them for mini ice cream cone cupcakes. Thought for my carnival theme this year I could try these but instead use red velvet and like a cherry syrup for blood spatter on the icing. Maybe put some candy eyeballs in place of sprinkles.


----------



## offmymeds

Oh, those look good! you can make fake ones too for decorations using great stuff.


----------



## offmymeds

Look what I found this weekend Kelloween......................
I didn't really need it but I couldn't pass it up either.


----------



## frogkid11

Kenneth Strader said:


> Just joining in on the conversation, this is my second post here on the forums but me and my best friend have been co-hosting
> our themed Halloween parties for several years. We were SUPPOSED to take a break this year and rejuvenate ourselves and
> try and visit Salem for Halloween. But after Halloween we asked about that very same clown archway at Spirit and wound up
> purchasing it for 100 bucks as well as one of their cage set ups. So naturally we decided such a large and interesting prop
> warranted a 2014 party. Our running title theme right now is "Cirque du Inferno" so we're looking to incorporate some devilish
> nuances.
> 
> I've recently purchased some popcorn boxes from amazon that we can use for the popcorn we'll be serving. Also, I purchased a roll of tickets that i'm going to incorporate with the invitations. I'm thinking of tea dying them and using red paint to put a smudge of blood on it. And I want to incorporate them within some sort of raffle/game. So when the guests arrive they can drop their tickets into the ticket booth box and at some point throughout the night we'll do a drawing for a prize.


Welcome aboard, Kenneth ! Your ideas for your Cirque du Inferno sound awesome - please feel free to post more of your finds, purchases, and creations here as well as your progress leading into your annual party. Glad you were able to get the giant clown archway, too - I can't wait to use that thing this year.


----------



## frogkid11

I posted this in the "What did you find/buy" thread in the General category but wanted to put it here with my party thread as well. 

I answered a Craigslist ad for a full size wooden barrel for $15. Well, when I got to the house, the lady kindly offered me a matching barrel that was about half the height for free if I would be willing to take it. How could I leave it behind?? I even tried to offer her some money for the smaller barrel and she wouldn't hear of it - just wanted them out of her house. Here is the pic from CL of the full size barrel. Can't wait to display these as part of my traveling carnival/freak show....


----------



## ctcbeaar

Everyone has such great ideas! I always said I'd never do this theme but, have found so many exciting ideas I'm really looking forward to it. Can't wait to see everyone's pictures.


----------



## Kelloween

offmymeds said:


> View attachment 191814
> 
> 
> Look what I found this weekend Kelloween......................
> I didn't really need it but I couldn't pass it up either.


nice!! I still have not decided..its mostly the thought of having to make and buy everything and not having the money!! lol


----------



## Squirrelram

Gotta love the carnival theme, takes after my all time favorite Killer Klowns from Outer Space!!!


----------



## Squirrelram

Love the ideas for Carnival music, I'm doing a witch's coven this year on my front lawn, gotta have some good swamp music to play. Thinking about Rhiannon - Fleetwood Mac, and I put a spell on you -CCR for sure!!!


----------



## Kenneth

Anyone have any ideas on how I might find a way to project like rolling flames on a wall? I've searched and found a YouTube video where someone used a projector and was exactly what I had in mind with a "fire" effect cast on the wall. Problem is I can't seem to find anywhere that sells them.


----------



## frogkid11

Kenneth Strader said:


> Anyone have any ideas on how I might find a way to project like rolling flames on a wall? I've searched and found a YouTube video where someone used a projector and was exactly what I had in mind with a "fire" effect cast on the wall. Problem is I can't seem to find anywhere that sells them.


Hey Kenneth, you may want to move your question to the prop section as there are lots of folks there who might be able to assist you and it would get a lot more views in that area of the forum. Good luck - the idea sounds great!


----------



## frogkid11

The dollar tree was putting out their shipment of the plastic popcorn containers so I picked up 40 to fill with candy as party favors for this year for each couple. They come 2 for a $1 so it wasn't a huge expense at all. I'm hoping to find vintage paper popcorn bags to serve the popcorn in the night of the party - back to searching.


----------



## Paint It Black

frogkid, I bought the paper bags last year also at DollarTree to hand out treats to toter's. They were in the same aisle as the popcorn containers you bought, only hanging on the outside of the shelves by the chips. If I remember correctly, there were 10 bags per package.


----------



## frogkid11

OH!! Those bags are so cool, PIB. I didn't see the paper bags on this visit - in fact many of the plastic containers were still in the brown cardboard boxes from being shipped in - so I'm hoping they just haven't put those out yet. I'm going to head back tomorrow to see if I can find them as they would be PERFECT for serving actual popcorn for the party. Thanks for the heads up !!


----------



## Kelloween

I wanted to change and do this theme, but I just can't afford to start all over..so I'm gonna stick to my same old thing but I will be watching!


----------



## frogkid11

Kelloween said:


> I wanted to change and do this theme, but I just can't afford to start all over..so I'm gonna stick to my same old thing but I will be watching!


Tag along, Kelloween...hopefully it will be worth the ride. So what is your "same old thing" that you mention above?


----------



## offmymeds

frogkid11, check out www.jillybeankids.com - they have some great bags

Kelloween........


----------



## Kelloween

frogkid11 said:


> Tag along, Kelloween...hopefully it will be worth the ride. So what is your "same old thing" that you mention above?


lol, witches, ghost, pumpkins skeletons and cemetery!


----------



## Dementedone

Frogkid - I'm doing something similar but calling mine Clown Massacre 2014! I have already posted some stuff on my thread. I hope you will check it out and give me some pointers. I am sooo jealous of some of your finds. We are having a ton of fun getting things together. Keep in touch, I'm excited to see what else you come up with!


----------



## frogkid11

offmymeds said:


> frogkid11, check out www.jillybeankids.com - they have some great bags
> 
> Kelloween........


OMG, offmymeds - this is a FANTASTIC website - thank you so much. Now comes the hard part of choosing


----------



## frogkid11

Dementedone said:


> Frogkid - I'm doing something similar but calling mine Clown Massacre 2014! I have already posted some stuff on my thread. I hope you will check it out and give me some pointers. I am sooo jealous of some of your finds. We are having a ton of fun getting things together. Keep in touch, I'm excited to see what else you come up with!


Your theme is awesome, dementedone. I am so excited to be watching your thread as well. We will definitely have to keep checking in on each others posts as we go along this year. I need to take a photo of my latest purchase for my scary-go-round. I'm headed over to your thread now to check it out....


----------



## Dementedone

frogkid11 said:


> Your theme is awesome, dementedone. I am so excited to be watching your thread as well. We will definitely have to keep checking in on each others posts as we go along this year. I need to take a photo of my latest purchase for my scary-go-round. I'm headed over to your thread now to check it out....


I want a scary-go-round!!! I'll have to hold out to next year for that as well as a jack in the box and the clown car wreck. I just don't have enough time to get it all together without my husband jumping ship! LOL


----------



## matrixmom

Nice barrel... I envy you!!! Looking for full size one too. I love all the things you have bought and made. Such great ideas on this thread...




frogkid11 said:


> I posted this in the "What did you find/buy" thread in the General category but wanted to put it here with my party thread as well.
> 
> I answered a Craigslist ad for a full size wooden barrel for $15. Well, when I got to the house, the lady kindly offered me a matching barrel that was about half the height for free if I would be willing to take it. How could I leave it behind?? I even tried to offer her some money for the smaller barrel and she wouldn't hear of it - just wanted them out of her house. Here is the pic from CL of the full size barrel. Can't wait to display these as part of my traveling carnival/freak show....
> 
> View attachment 191836


----------



## Hilda

I don't usually watch this show... but this news may interest some.

"American Horror Story writer confirms season four will have a carnival theme."
http://www.today.com/entertainment/...rms-season-four-will-have-carnival-2D79392901


----------



## Dementedone

Hilda said:


> I don't usually watch this show... but this news may interest some.
> 
> "American Horror Story writer confirms season four will have a carnival theme."
> http://www.today.com/entertainment/...rms-season-four-will-have-carnival-2D79392901


Leave it to AHS to make weird even weirder! Excited to see it! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Spinechiller

I was at the Transworld Halloween Trade Show this past weekend and took pictures of carnival themed items for ideas and inspiration.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Well Looks like Im doing a haunted carnival theme this year as well will definitely be following this thread from here on out!*


----------



## Dementedone

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Well Looks like Im doing a haunted carnival theme this year as well will definitely be following this thread from here on out!*


Hey Mama! Looking forward to seeing what you are working on. Frogkid11 and I both have this theme. Let us know if you see something new!!


----------



## Kenneth

Hey guys! Got a really great buy on ebay with this clown suit, only cost me 10 bucks and it came with a wig, hat, nose, and bowtie.


----------



## Dementedone

Great find Kenneth!!


----------



## DieselFreak

I'm doing the CarEvil theme this year. I've already started gathering(I feel like a serious pack rat) supplies ill be needing. Dollar tree, yard sales and thrift stores are my friends at the moment! I'm so excited with this theme.. There are so many possibilities! I do plan to focus on the freak show inside the house and carnival booths outside, some as props and others actual games for the kids. We also do a haunted hayride.. I'm still searching for inspiration on the haunts out there in the woods(I love the feeling of hiding and waiting to scare little kids, lol). I'd like to tie it all together but I'm not sure yet. Definitely will be posting pictures of progress soon!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Hey there everyone. So I just decided to do this theme. I am at the beginning stages and after seeing all of these ideas I feel like I am way behind. Any ideas on what I should focus on first having for this theme?? I have already started looking for a few demented clowns a staple I feel in any psychotic carnival theme  But there are so many good ideas here Im confused on what to focus on first. any help would be greatly appreciated.*


----------



## Paint It Black

Last year, I started out with my backdrops - red stripes painted on white sheets, and some signs for the carnival - the name of it, prizes, and sideshow banners. All these were easy to make ahead and store flat or rolled up during the coming months. When the time came, I was so happy to have those ready to go.


----------



## Kenneth

Yeah any painting or tedious, time consuming tasks I always try and knock out in advance. Also lists! I'm a Virgo rising so I'm very anal at times so what I like to do is get a sheet of paper, write down my theme and the overall feel of how I want things. I find putting things into clear, concise statements that I can refer back to helps keep things cohesive. And then I'll go room to room and list everything I want to be in said room. And from those mini lists I'll note things that will need to be made and things I can just buy. And from there I use it as a checklist starting with the most tedious and easily storable pieces and then checking off anything I acquire that I may need throughout the coming months.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Oooh I like the backdrop ideas I will def get started on those. Kenneth Im an Aquarius and big on lists too  I will definitely get started on both of those. I feel I need some sort of ticket booth was gonna have hubby get started on that, or possible gypsy teller booth ?? Not sure which would be better????*


----------



## Paint It Black

Actually, Spookilicious, the first thing I did was draw up some plans. Then, I searched for some of the basics, like old white sheets, and oops paint, and scraps of wood to get going on projects. For over a year, I went to rummage sales and yard sales gathering bits and pieces of what I wanted for costumes and props. And, my Secret Reapers filled in the blank spots!!


----------



## Dementedone

Kenneth said:


> Yeah any painting or tedious, time consuming tasks I always try and knock out in advance. Also lists! I'm a Virgo rising so I'm very anal at times so what I like to do is get a sheet of paper, write down my theme and the overall feel of how I want things. I find putting things into clear, concise statements that I can refer back to helps keep things cohesive. And then I'll go room to room and list everything I want to be in said room. And from those mini lists I'll note things that will need to be made and things I can just buy. And from there I use it as a checklist starting with the most tedious and easily storable pieces and then checking off anything I acquire that I may need throughout the coming months.


OMG Kenneth! Are we twins separated at birth?! As a Virgo myself, I drive Johnny crazy with the plans and lists. How can one do anything without a drawing and a list of supplies? Then revisit the list and make more drawings. Then draw every idea in detail as I explain it to him? I am so lucky he loves me. LOL!

Seriously mama, I do agree that you need to have a plan first. Get the harder things out of the way first. I also agree with PIB with getting your decorations/backdrops done now. If you have an artistic friend, this might be easier to delegate to that person and you can move on to something else. 

Good luck! Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## Dementedone

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Oooh I like the backdrop ideas I will def get started on those. Kenneth Im an Aquarius and big on lists too  I will definitely get started on both of those. I feel I need some sort of ticket booth was gonna have hubby get started on that, or possible gypsy teller booth ?? Not sure which would be better????*


Is your haunt going to be inside or out? Maybe others would have other suggestions, but I would go for tickets outside and fortune teller for inside.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Actually I use to do a haunted house that was built and wrapped around the entire house. We have stopped that since my kids went to college and now we just decorate the front yard and of course we have a party.*


----------



## Kenneth

Dementedone said:


> OMG Kenneth! Are we twins separated at birth?! As a Virgo myself, I drive Johnny crazy with the plans and lists. How can one do anything without a drawing and a list of supplies? Then revisit the list and make more drawings. Then draw every idea in detail as I explain it to him? I am so lucky he loves me. LOL!


Exactly!! Unfortunately, MY lover is not in to Halloween like I am, nor is he as crafty and he also hates scary things(POLAR OPPOSITES) so i'm left to do the grunt work with my other two partners. But we've never had to do too much structurally with any of our past themes...but this year will be different with our Cirque Du Inferno. Love this theme, but my list keeps growing. I'm teaching myself how to read Tarot and Palms so I can actually offer my guests readings.


----------



## offmymeds

I made my ticket booth out of pallets and cardboard. 
and fortune tellers are easy to put together. 





















I wanted to do a kissing booth but ran out of time.........


----------



## printersdevil

off my meds. LOVE it!


----------



## Paint It Black

To show another couple of ideas from last year, I made my ticket booth out of two boxes to fit a 3-foot-tall skeleton I had. We don't have a lot of room on the front porch, so this worked out well, and was at eye level for most of the tot'ers too. Our fortune teller was at a table under a covered patio on the side of our condo. She is a 5-foot-tall Costco skelly.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Paint it black great ideas I love it. Ive decided to invest in a few clowns for now. and have started plans on a ticket booth. Even if we dont have a walk through haunt anymore Im thinking it would be a nice feature. I also have a huge crypt 10ft X 8ft X 4 ft and it houses Isabella my FCG. I think I want to do some sort of facade that can go over the front to change the theme to more of a carnival look. At themoment all I can think of is a huge clowns mouth. Anyone have any good ideas for the facade Im all ears Keep in mind Im a visual person so pics would help me see your vision.*


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I definitely have to come back and go thru this thread when I have more time. 

Have a suggestion for carnival sideshow....Monkeyman. I'm watching an old episode of X-Files "Small Potatoes" on TV right now. Haven't seen any episodes of the show for years. Forgot how engaging it was. Anyway, the episode is about 5 women in a small town who have given birth to babies with tails. One of the leads Mulder and Scully gets takes them to a house supposedly of a father who was a carnival performer called Eddie the MonkeyMan. Had a carnival poster of him in his house. Of course I thought of you guys!

BTW I stumbled across The X-Files on a channel called EL REY. Never heard of it before or knew I got it on DirecTV. Looks like they run a few old eps of the show each day maybe. Here's their website: http://www.elreynetwork.com. Among the type of shows they air is Cult Horror and Badas* TV dramas (their words, not mine, guess X-Files falls into that category).


----------



## printersdevil

Paint it Black, I love your fortune teller. She and Bethany's FT would be great together. I have to have one of these!!!


----------



## offmymeds

We did a clowns mouth around the garage door...


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

Well I wasn't sure if I would do a Halloween party this year, or take a year off and do it next. But the bug has bit, and so I'm starting to get to work. Here is a sheet I painted today. I used rear projection to get a picture I could trace, then used florescent spray paints from home depot. I'm going to paint a half-dozen king size sheets for a blacklight/chromadepth room.










I also made this find at Goodwill, for $15. You usually don't find this many so I'm guessing a clown fan dropped them all off at once. They had others, I just got these:


----------



## Paint It Black

I love the way the sheet came out, themonstersquad. And the clowns were a great find. I am glad you are doing your party and can't wait to see what else you come up with for the décor.


----------



## offmymeds

OH your sheet turned out great Monstersquad! 
and great find on the clowns


----------



## Replenished

Hello all,
I've been working on all kinds of things for my carnival haunted house this year. I'm particularly excited about all the carnival games I'll be doing. So far I have-
I bought a little mechanical claw skill tester online that will be full of lollies.
I have a remote control spider that I bought which will be Spider Bowling.
I have a big kids wading pool that's in the shape of a shark. I'm going to fill it with water, red food dye, body parts and have rubber ducks in it. Then people have to fish the ducks out with a string on a stick. It's either going to be called Fowl Play or Duck Duck Noose.


----------



## Dementedone

Replenished - Do you have some pics? Great ideas all around. 

TMS - Great sign. 

OMM - Love your garage. 

PIB - Love your decorations.


----------



## Replenished

I'll post some pics soon.
I'd love some feedback on my Tempt Your Fate game.
I'm going to have a board with balloons stuck to it and people have to pop them with darts. I'm thinking that if they pop one, they get a jelly bean- some of which are those gross Harry Potter flavours. Once they've eaten the bean, they get a ticket (all tickets won in games go into a bowl for a prize at the end).
Is this too complicated? Should I separate these two things, or do something else completely? Or maybe just make a sign to explain the rules?
Any advice would help.


----------



## Dementedone

Replenished said:


> I'll post some pics soon.
> I'd love some feedback on my Tempt Your Fate game.
> I'm going to have a board with balloons stuck to it and people have to pop them with darts. I'm thinking that if they pop one, they get a jelly bean- some of which are those gross Harry Potter flavours. Once they've eaten the bean, they get a ticket (all tickets won in games go into a bowl for a prize at the end).
> Is this too complicated? Should I separate these two things, or do something else completely? Or maybe just make a sign to explain the rules?
> Any advice would help.


I don't think it is too complicated. It sounds like a lot of fun. A instruction sign would be the simplest.

Will they put their hand in a concealed kind of bag or something to get the beans? I love the idea of gross flavors. Make them guess the flavor before giving them a ticket. You know they have vomit and other nasty flavors in jelly bellies? I haven't ever tried them. Bleh!

Watch those darts if there is drinking. LOL!


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

Such great finds! This is going to be the theme of my 2014 party, as well. I'm part of a local flow arts group (hula hooping, juggling, levi wand, etc.,) and have already invited them all to bring their flow toys, especially ones that glow in the dark, to the party. I've started a board on Pinterest (chelsealikeengland) to keep all of my inspirational pics, printouts, and tutorials. Rather than using traditional circus colors (red, white, blue, yellow,) I'll be using white/off white, black, orange, purple, and maybe some green. I have most of the items for my ring leader costume, I have a pop-up tent to use, and I'm sure I have some generic Halloween decor I can reuse, but I'll be on the hunt for and making most of the circus-y items.


----------



## Saki.Girl

frogkid11 check you pm i may have something you would like


----------



## frogkid11

Saki.Girl said:


> frogkid11 check you pm i may have something you would like


Hey Saki, I just read it and send you a PM back - let me know if you do not receive it.


----------



## Saki.Girl

frogkid11 said:


> Hey Saki, I just read it and send you a PM back - let me know if you do not receive it.


got it and it will be in the mail this week


----------



## frogkid11

Gang, I received one of the nicest gifts from fellow member Saki Girl and have her permission to share it. She mailed me a vintage Ringling Brothers poster for my theme this year and I am so grateful for her thinking of me. I am constantly amazed by the kindness of members here and this is just another example of the fantastic "family" that has been created by this forum. THANK YOU SAKI !!!!


----------



## frogkid11

I recently took a trip out of town to visit some friends in Ohio and couldn't help but "feed my need" for antique and thrift store shopping while there. I picked up these items to use in the decorating for this year - I hope you enjoy. I also posted these in the General category under the What did you buy today thread - so pardon the duplication.








3 giant rolls of vintage, orange tickets








a homemade life size clown








a life size rubber snake for my snake handler lady








a vintage striped sheet in just the right colors and fading








a vintage Willie Talk dummy








and one vendor threw in this camo stocking for free after over hearing me talk about my love of Halloween and throwing parties. The vendor said they loved Halloween, too, and liked how people could creatively turn things into props - he said I should be able to use the orange shag for something clown related.

So how is everyone else's collecting and building coming along for your Carnevil/Freak show themes?


----------



## Dementedone

You are one lucky Frog!! Super nice gift Saki! FK, do you plan to frame it? I got a super nice frame recently at Michaels in a huge sale for really cheap!

I have a replica of this poster in one of my old programs that my mom was kind enough to keep over the years. I have all of them from each circus we went to, as well as all the ones from Ice shows too.


----------



## Dementedone

So how is everyone else's collecting and building coming along for your Carnevil/Freak show themes?

Great finds!! I am jealous of your clown and that Willie doll. 

I have been just working away, doing a little every day.


----------



## frogkid11

That is awesome that you have all of those old programs, Dementedone. I know of a dealer at a local thrift store who has about 5 of those oversized programs from Ringling Brothers of years ago but I wasn't sure what I would do with them for the party, so I passed on them. I love that yours have memories attached to them, that's cool.

Yes, I plan to frame the gift from Saki so I'll have to check out Michaels tomorrow for a frame big enough - thanks for the heads up on where you purchased yours.


----------



## Saki.Girl

frogkid11 said:


> Gang, I received one of the nicest gifts from fellow member Saki Girl and have her permission to share it. She mailed me a vintage Ringling Brothers poster for my theme this year and I am so grateful for her thinking of me. I am constantly amazed by the kindness of members here and this is just another example of the fantastic "family" that has been created by this forum. THANK YOU SAKI !!!!
> 
> View attachment 202723


I just saw this. You are so very welcome


----------



## Saki.Girl

Dementedone said:


> You are one lucky Frog!! Super nice gift Saki! FK, do you plan to frame it? I got a super nice frame recently at Michaels in a huge sale for really cheap!
> 
> I have a replica of this poster in one of my old programs that my mom was kind enough to keep over the years. I have all of them from each circus we went to, as well as all the ones from Ice shows too.


That is cool 
I got when I was a kid and went to see them. If I can find the other one I have going to send it to. It has a tigar on it


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ok that puppet is great for your theme and even Creppy


----------



## Kenneth

NICE on the haul and the poster! I hate dolls, I had a dummy like that for Christmas one time as a child and he freaked me out so much I had to get rid of him. 

I'm also jealous you found vintage tickets...I had to distress mine. 

I have three big projects I'm working on, halfway through one of them just about but I'm most excited for my marquee letters.


----------



## Replenished

Got some mirrored film in the post today. It's going to make for some great fun-house mirrors.


----------



## frogkid11

Kenneth said:


> NICE on the haul and the poster! I hate dolls, I had a dummy like that for Christmas one time as a child and he freaked me out so much I had to get rid of him.
> 
> I'm also jealous you found vintage tickets...I had to distress mine.
> 
> I have three big projects I'm working on, halfway through one of them just about but I'm most excited for my marquee letters.


I, too, was freaked out by those ventriloquist dolls as a child, Kenneth. My best friend across the street received a Charlie McCarthy one year for Christmas and I had the hardest time visiting in his room when we would go play at his house -lol.

I wish I had known you needed some vintage tickets - there were like 8 more rolls in this orange and I would've been more than happy to pick you up some.

I can't wait to see your marquee letters!


----------



## punkineater

Jumping in on this thread~LOTS of great ideas!!!


----------



## frogkid11

punkineater said:


> Jumping in on this thread~LOTS of great ideas!!!


Glad you jumped aboard, punkineater. Are you doing this theme for 2014 as well? If so, please feel free to share your ideas and pictures here.


----------



## punkineater

Thank you fk11! Not this year, but it's at the 'big top' of my list of overall haunt themes. 
I do have a small Carnevil scene on the haunt walk thru now. Diggin on all of the great ideas, 
purchases & builds you all are coming up with!!!


----------



## Dementedone

Replenished said:


> Got some mirrored film in the post today. It's going to make for some great fun-house mirrors.


Was it relatively inexpensive? I looked for some online, but it was kind of $$. Where did you get it?


----------



## T.Bennett

I've decided I'm doing the Carnevil for 2014. Been doing a ton of reading on here and online getting ideas going. I'll be interested to see what everyone comes up with. One idea I have had for funhouse mirrors is using the cheap $5 mirrors at Walmart. They have enough flex to pull the effect off. Now I've just got to get building...lol


----------



## Dementedone

T.Bennett said:


> I've decided I'm doing the Carnevil for 2014. Been doing a ton of reading on here and online getting ideas going. I'll be interested to see what everyone comes up with. One idea I have had for funhouse mirrors is using the cheap $5 mirrors at Walmart. They have enough flex to pull the effect off. Now I've just got to get building...lol


I have some of these mirrors that I have found on the side of the road. How do you plan to display them? My haunt is only outdoor, and I have debated on what to do to display them.


----------



## T.Bennett

Mine is also only outdoor. I have not built the mirrors but envision building a simple self-standing box with enough room to display (and flex) the mirrors. Have also considered placing a evil clown inside one of the mirror boxes with a step pad to illuminate the surprise inside, but I have not investigated how well light shows up behind those mirrors. Like I said, I just have to start building. Lol


----------



## Kenneth

What are these cheap mirrors you speak of? You mean the long ones you can buy and hang on doors?


----------



## Dementedone

Kenneth said:


> What are these cheap mirrors you speak of? You mean the long ones you can buy and hang on doors?


Those are the ones I have. I also have a long piece of plexiglass mirror that my mom gave me. I think that mirror film would be cool too, but what I have found is kind of pricey.


----------



## Kenneth

I didn't realize those mirrors were flexible.


----------



## Dementedone

Kenneth said:


> I didn't realize those mirrors were flexible.


Not real flexible, but if you get the ones with plastic frames, they do flex a bit more than the wooden or metal ones.


----------



## frogkid11

Picked up these ticket throw pillows from the Kirklands Home Outlet store. Thought these would be good on the bed in my spare bedroom where some long-time friends, who moved away a few years ago, stay when they come to visit - and they make my Halloween party a priority. I always like to have a little something in that room for them since they are here for a couple of days before the big party and these should do the trick.


----------



## Saki.Girl

those pillows are fantastic


----------



## Kenneth

Those are amazing. 

I actually have a Kirkland's about 5 shops down from where I work, I wonder if they'd have a set.


----------



## Dementedone

super cute FrogKid!!


----------



## punkineater

T.Bennett said:


> I've decided I'm doing the Carnevil for 2014. Been doing a ton of reading on here and online getting ideas going. I'll be interested to see what everyone comes up with. One idea I have had for funhouse mirrors is using the cheap $5 mirrors at Walmart. They have enough flex to pull the effect off. Now I've just got to get building...lol





Replenished said:


> Got some mirrored film in the post today. It's going to make for some great fun-house mirrors.


I would love to see how both of you build your fun house mirrors~please make sure to post pics & tut if possible!


----------



## frogkid11

Stopped by Michaels yesterday and found these large letters on clearance for .99 each. The style was called "western" but I think they will be great for my ticket booth. They didn't have an "S" for the end, so I'm going to paint the area of the booth where the letters go as if the "s" has fallen off years ago. I'll also have one or two of the letters mounted on a slant to give the appearance of neglect. 

Hope everyone else's Carnival is coming along !


----------



## printersdevil

There is a bunch of clown stuff on the Spirit clearance pages. Lots of kids or tween costumes, but some adult stuff too at much cheaper prices.


----------



## frogkid11

Found another vintage clown paint by number, a few vintage metal noise makers, a horse whip. The whip belongs to the lion tamer but all that's left of him is the hand attached to the whip in the lion cage!









Here is a close up of the noise makers since they are blurry in the pic above:


----------



## Dementedone

Cool finds Frogkid. That clown is sweet and creepy at the same time.


----------



## frogkid11

Thanks Dementedone ! I'm undecided about "adding some additional creep" to it or just leave it alone.


----------



## vampyrespro

Totally awesome finds, my friend!! I'm in love with vintage noisemakers!!! I'd vote to leave the clown alone, or if you want, give the picture a diluted wash with dark paints to enhance the look of grime/age.


----------



## Dementedone

I think he is cool just like he is. I wouldn't touch it myself for fear of ruining it, but your talents may be better than mine. I would just add some dirty cobweb and a spider to the corner and move on.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Wow! I miss the great stuff everyone! Awesome ideas! I can't wait to do this theme again!


----------



## im the goddess

This might be too tame for your plans, but I just ran across this picture when searching for something else. Thought it would make a nice carnival game.


----------



## printersdevil

Can use bloody arms or legs for the same type of game with the toss the rings.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Here's my version of printersdevil suggestion, it was called dead ringer. We also did eye on the prize which is basically the fish bowl game but using eyeballs. I also did the darts/balloons...in our version, tempt your fate was it's name, we filled random balloons with a little corn starch which when popped under black light created a small cloud notifying u that your fate had changed. Your bad fate came in the form of a mystery drink...some were....alcohol, lemon juice, hot sauce, tuna juice, vinegar....alcohol any thing else we could think up.


----------



## frogkid11

Awesome Carnival game ideas, everyone. I like the take on the ring toss using the limbs done by pumpkinpie, for sure !! That's definitely more of the twist I would use for the adult party.

Started work on the ticket booth today - sorry that the pic isn't too clear - all the work I do takes back in the rear of the backyard which is already kinda messy thanks to trying to kill all the ivy that had been there for 40 years - UGH!


----------



## frogkid11

Hours later today I was able to get the ticket sign section painted including the missing "S".


----------



## Kenneth

I'm in love with that sign, excellent work!


----------



## frogkid11

The Ticket Booth letters are finally the red I was looking for.


----------



## frogkid11

I am the lucky recipient of another generous gift - a wonderful, latex full head clown mask. He's not meant to be but I sense a creep factor when looking at him in person - he will make a great addition to my theme this year.

I promised that the gift giver would remain anonymous but I, again, extend my sincere gratitude and appreciation for thinking of me. Once again, I'm amazed at the generosity of the fellow forum members here and feel lucky to have found such a group of folks who enjoy this holiday as much as myself.


----------



## Guest

The letters look great! The clown is definitely creepy!


----------



## offmymeds

Your ticket booth is AWESOME!! Love the letters and the missing "S". Cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## punkineater

LOVE that clown mask~somebody must really like you!!!


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

It's all coming together so well! I really want to make a ticket booth for our Circus of Spook this year, and yours is very inspiring!


----------



## Kenneth

ahhhhh that clown mask is awesome.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Looks great! Nice work on the letters.


----------



## printersdevil

Great mask! Also love the lettering for the ticket booth!


----------



## Rogue

Subbed to this thread. Unfortunately, we live in the sticks, no TOTs, so I haven't done any props for Halloween in years, but for my new sewing/project room (aka the Momcave) I'm doing a freakshow/carnival theme, just because I can (ha!). Finally finished all the construction-y bits for that room, so now ready for the fun part..props and spiffage!

I work two jobs, so have to squeeze this stuff in when I can, but I plan to do a small Fiji Mermaid prop, a couple of funhouse mirrors, some sideshow banners (probably a big one on the back of the door, then some scaled down ones for "art" for the walls), plan to print off some old freakshow photos and do something with those, obviously some other freak gaffs, creepy stuff in jars, shrunken heads and the like. Not sure how it fits in, but I have some lights I've been wanting to use for a bottomless pit, and being hauntless, thought it might be fun to do one inside a glass-topped table. So, I know it's a bit out of the ordinary, being as I don't have a home haunt these days, but I'll post pics and tutorials as I go, so I can give back to the HF instead of just lurking and saying nice things about everybody's props. I really miss having a yard haunt...can you tell?

Cheryl


----------



## frogkid11

Bought about 15 of these little carnival tent sippy cups, still in the packaging, from the thrift store. Not sure exactly what I'll do with them but was considering the following:
- serve my signature drink the night of the party out of these (downside is I will have to continue washing them all night)
- remove the straws and stuff miniature candies in them and include them in the goody bags for guests
- remove the straws and put something spooky in them and wrap them up in boxes and hand deliver to the front steps of my party guests around September.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## vampyrespro

You've been lucking out with these carnival finds!  I'd serve drinks in them.... though I guess I'm a little biased


----------



## Rogue

Those are awesome...great find! If you have enough, they'd make great invitation containers, although it seems a shame to send them off, never to be seen again. Could serve drinks in them, maybe mystery drinks...part of a carnival game?

Last night I had some time and felt like doing something, so started dismantling a smaller skeleton that I thought might work for making a fiji mermaid prop. Unfortunately, that skelly is too big for the place where I want to put it, so I will need a smaller one for that particular display shelf. I'm actually leaning toward a "gator boy" gaff for that shelf, rather than a mermaid. On the plus side, I discovered that if you jam an LED flashlight in the top of the skull of this 3 ft skelly, it makes the skull glow a nice sickly yellow color, so maybe I will make a mermaid out of it, just a wall sconce instead of being posed in the typical way inside a display case. So, we'll see what comes of that when I have time to mess with it some more. I'm thinking that, for the smaller "gator boy" static prop/display, I will either wait and see if there are any smaller skellies at the stores I can hack, or just make a skull in the size I need and go from there. -Cheryl


----------



## Rogue

You know, if those sippy cups would hold a disposable shot glass, could you stick one inside...cut down on the washing needed during the party? New straw, new shot glass, nobody dies, right?


----------



## printersdevil

There is a just listed gypsy fortune teller giant prop that was recently listed on the For Sale by Indivduals that would be great for a carnival theme. You might want to check it out.


----------



## Rogue

Stores around here seem slow to get the merchandise in...keep checking to try and find a smaller skeleton for my fiji mermaid (or gator boy, whatevs!) prop. My local Dollar Tree has thanksgiving and valentines day stuff out, but no halloween stuff yet...grrr....


----------



## frogkid11

Rogue said:


> Stores around here seem slow to get the merchandise in...keep checking to try and find a smaller skeleton for my fiji mermaid (or gator boy, whatevs!) prop. My local Dollar Tree has thanksgiving and valentines day stuff out, but no halloween stuff yet...grrr....


LOL - what a random mix of holiday merchandise at your Dollar Tree, Rogue. That gave me such a good laugh. Hang in there - it can't be much longer before they unveil the goodies you are seeking


----------



## marigolddesigns

Made this last year for my CarnEvil themed halloween party....kept the lettering spooktacula as that is what I call my event every year.....but could easily be changed to whatever...Cardboard letters at JoAnn's...cut the face off and painted the inside orange, outside black. Used purple string lighting...drilled holes about 2" apart in each letter. Huge effect!


----------



## frogkid11

Your letters are magnificent, marigold! The letters appear to be a very nice size for the effect but I don't believe I have ever seen these in our JoAnn's stores. Are these in any particular section of the store and do you happen to know if they are just seasonal? My hope is that they are available all year as project materials. I may have a chance to drive by there today; otherwise, I won't be able to go until next week. Great job!


----------



## marigolddesigns

First I looked online, and they were available for order...and in some stores....not mine locally!
I found a store about 50 minutes away, and called first to make sure they had all the letters. They did! They set them aside for me! I took a ride with my neighbor, and we were able to use 40% off coupons on each letter, from mailings, email and phone apps. The store was super helpful, and was a great halloween prop investment. So, check online first, and find out which joAnns has them. Worst case you can order them and have them shipped. Best of luck!





frogkid11 said:


> Your letters are magnificent, marigold! The letters appear to be a very nice size for the effect but I don't believe I have ever seen these in our JoAnn's stores. Are these in any particular section of the store and do you happen to know if they are just seasonal? My hope is that they are available all year as project materials. I may have a chance to drive by there today; otherwise, I won't be able to go until next week. Great job!


----------



## marigolddesigns

...also on a side note....there is a great thread on here from last year's CarnEvil 2013 ...about 40+ posts with lots of pictures and great Ideas started by ChinClub. Have fun with your theme!!!

Mine this year is a Haunted Retirement Home...a nod to my husband and I turning 50 2 weeks before and 5 weeks after our party! If you have any ideas, check out my thread I started and please reply there! Always looking for more great ideas!


----------



## Saki.Girl

saw these bags at the dollar tree


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I haven't read this whole post yet, so I can't wait to see what you've done already, but those carnival tent sippee cups are so fun! What about turning the straw part into a pole for a flag of some sort, and then using the cups as finials on any kinds of fencing/posts/props/signs that you're making? I wouldn't want to give them away because they just seem so great to have in your theme, but they'd be awesome as invites or favors if you had enough. 

If you are doing food at your party, what about using them as "feet" for big platters or you could make one of those 2 or 3 tiered stands, like this, but with the sippy cup/flag at the top:

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/316166836309992226/

Again, if you are having food, you could take the straws out and insert lollipop sticks so that each cup was a lollipop stand. You could make some kind of creepy, demented lollipop or cotton candy to be a display instead of actual food too. 

If you could cut out the bottoms in some way, they'd also make an awesome light strand. Take the straw out & insert a light from a light strand through the hole and let them shine down on a display of some sort. 

Great find!


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster

A rampaging gorilla would be a good fit for this theme!


----------



## Tannasgach

Since I haven't pulled out any paint or props yet, I figured I better get started on _something_ so I decided to work on the invitations. I knew I wanted a big ticket for an invite and had sketched one out for an idea then thought before I spend hours and hours on printshop let me check Etsy first. And boy am I glad I did!

I found the perfect one from *RavenHollowDesigns* https://www.etsy.com/listing/160575100/halloween-custom-printable-haunted-clown?ref=listing-1 -








Pam, the shop's owner is super nice, extremely quick and very professional. She customized my invite in one day. With her permission, here's my invitation with the changes -







I'm more than pleased with them, I think they look awesome and she saved me hours and probably days making my own. 

Then I checked USPS and found these vintage circus poster stamps - score!









Here's the web page - https://store.usps.com/store/browse...nt=0&productId=S_472104&categoryId=buy-stamps


----------



## frogkid11

Very nice invite, Tannasgach. I'm glad you found the vintage circus stamps from the USPS too. My save the date was created as a big admission ticket and I was so excited when I found the stamps to go on each envelope - now we'll see how many of my guests notice that detail


----------



## Paint It Black

Tanna, Your invitations are fabulous. And the stamps...perfect. Looking great!!!


----------



## marigolddesigns

Tanna.....lol....that's my invitation from last year that Pam made for me! Small world! Love the new look she did for you....she also did this years for me....I posted it to the invitation page as well as to my thread Haunted Nursing/Retirement home.





Tannasgach said:


> Since I haven't pulled out any paint or props yet, I figured I better get started on _something_ so I decided to work on the invitations. I knew I wanted a big ticket for an invite and had sketched one out for an idea then thought before I spend hours and hours on printshop let me check Etsy first. And boy am I glad I did!
> 
> I found the perfect one from *RavenHollowDesigns* https://www.etsy.com/listing/160575100/halloween-custom-printable-haunted-clown?ref=listing-1 -
> View attachment 208528
> 
> 
> Pam, the shop's owner is super nice, extremely quick and very professional. She customized my invite in one day. With her permission, here's my invitation with the changes -
> View attachment 208529
> 
> I'm more than pleased with them, I think they look awesome and she saved me hours and probably days making my own.
> 
> Then I checked USPS and found these vintage circus poster stamps - score!
> 
> View attachment 208530
> 
> 
> Here's the web page - https://store.usps.com/store/browse...nt=0&productId=S_472104&categoryId=buy-stamps


----------



## CherryBrandy79

Tannasgach...I love the invites! We are doing this theme this year.. I posted our invitations in the invitation thread. Thanks for link to the awsome stamps....ordering now!


----------



## Rogue

Those invitations look great! Think I'll get some of those stamps, too, just because they are awesome. Thanks for the link.

Finally found a little foam skull at the Dollar Tree that's the right size for making my gator boy freakshow gaff prop. Not a great looking skull, actually, but the slightly "off" shape seems perfect for making a freak prop. Glittery, unfortunately, but it's getting painted anyway, so nbd, and it came with a sweet little battery powered color-changing LED that will be good for something. Anyway, have a wire armature partway done for the gator boy...got the basic shape, just need to add some ribs and hands and feet. Will post a picture when it's done. Plan is just to corpse it. Might try the plastic corpsing as I've never tried that and it looks good in pictures and videos.


----------



## Tannasgach

Thanks everyone.  Off to check the invitation thread.....


----------



## Dementedone

Tanna, super finds! Those invites and stamps are great!


----------



## kittyvibe

very cool invites! What did you use for mailing envelopes?


----------



## Tannasgach

^^
I found some packs of red legal size envelops at GW; I think they were Xmas envelops for newsletters.  I had Pam on Etsy resize the invites to fit.


----------



## Kenneth

Love the invites!

And I'm super stoked about the stamps! I didn't know they had them but I'm glad to know now!


----------



## Replenished

Hey,
I bought this through ebay. It's now sitting on the table freaking me out every time I walk past. Great for the theme. Now I can thik about whether to add a organ/meat grinder to complete the look.


----------



## Kenneth

Oooooo great buy! Super jealous! And yes, very creepy lol


----------



## frogkid11

Nice score, Replenished. I had the same thought last year when I decided to do this theme for 2014. When I went clearance shopping at Spirit after Halloween I decided to pick up Chimes the Monkey with the thought of either putting him on an organ grinder prop or on top of my pump organ that will be playing typical carnival music by my skeleton. Here is Chimes - he clangs the symbols and emits a loud monkey screech/laughter


----------



## kittyvibe

Since were all sharing our..umm..monkeys, here mine!


----------



## Tannasgach

haha I love it, very creative kitty!  I opted for _Chimes _last year but I did find this sign on Google to display with him -


----------



## frogkid11

kittyvibe - your monkey looks REALLY creepy!! Did you make him yourself?

Tanna - I LOVE that sign and how perfect to display with the monkey as a sideshow freak act. Now I want to make striped pants for my Chimes to make him look more like the one in the picture - but it will look like he died and came back again.


----------



## Paint It Black

Love all the monkeys and the sideshow sign. Here is a photo of my monkey from last year. He is made from an 18" skelly from Walgreens, 3" skull from Spirit, felt and tassel from Michaels, and a Solo Cup. Oh, and hubby added a tail made from a coat hanger.


----------



## CherryBrandy79

For guest when they come into the party, so they can play the games







One of our Carnevil games. Simple knock the cans down







Tickets sign for our ticket booth
These are just a few of the things I have been working on for our party.


----------



## kittyvibe

yes, I made the monkey, he also animates, I used an old christmas angel motionette.


----------



## offmymeds

Great stuff CherryBrandy! 
Love all the monkeys! Mine didn't do anything 








made it for my daughter to carry around....I think her friend carried more than she did


----------



## Dementedone

Super creepy monkeys guys! I love them.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Wow guys everyones monkeys are all spot on creepy! Love, love them.


----------



## CherryBrandy79

Love the fingers on you monkey offmymeds!!! All the monkey's are wonderful...it's making me want one now for my peanut stand!


----------



## CherryBrandy79

Meet Chester the creepy carnie clown







and Matilda the gypsy fortune teller

Moving right a long! Although i'm feeling like i'm running out of time...is anyone else?


----------



## missmandylion

Hi there! I am doing a CarnEvil type theme this year - and I was wondering if anyone has been able to find a carnival or clown themed projection (AtmosFEARfx - or something of the like)? 

I have a large window that will be facing the street that I've projected on in years past - but I can't seem to find anything that is related to this theme - there has to be something out there, people hate clowns. lol.


----------



## Col. Fryght

missmandylion said:


> Hi there! I am doing a CarnEvil type theme this year - and I was wondering if anyone has been able to find a carnival or clown themed projection (AtmosFEARfx - or something of the like)?
> 
> I have a large window that will be facing the street that I've projected on in years past - but I can't seem to find anything that is related to this theme - there has to be something out there, people hate clowns. lol.



I am unaware of anything, but I like the way your thinking.

Brian


----------



## Dementedone

I plan to do one myself as a door/corridor prop. Do you use a standard projector and a screen? Or do you use a sheet or curtain? I found a video on ebay called clowning around by kindred moon for $25 obo. I am not aware of what is included or the quality, but someone else may be able to speak to that. There is also one called Chuckles which has chapters for doors and windows. I did not find it for sale, just that it has been made. There is a preview on youtube. Hope you find something.


----------



## printersdevil

Love, love all the monkeys and the fortune teller above!

I wish I could find something to project (don't have a projector yet) that has to do with fortune tellers.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

missmandylion said:


> Hi there! I am doing a CarnEvil type theme this year - and I was wondering if anyone has been able to find a carnival or clown themed projection (AtmosFEARfx - or something of the like)?
> 
> I have a large window that will be facing the street that I've projected on in years past - but I can't seem to find anything that is related to this theme - there has to be something out there, people hate clowns. lol.


There is the Clowning Around DVD from Kindred Moon Productions. IMO the Kindred Moon production quality is pretty awful compared to the AtmosfearFX DVDs - they'd be okay at $10-15, but they're not worth the $35 asking price. But until Atmosfear does their own clown DVD they're probably the best option. There's one scene in the preview where a group of clowns gathers and bangs on a window that does look okay and might work for you. 

http://kindredmoonproductions.com/projectiondvds.html


----------



## Kenneth

oh wow. That clowning around dvd is laughably bad. XD


----------



## bettyboop

Great Thread: I am doing this theme in 2015. Lots of good ideas and links in this thread. Thank you to everyone.


Paint It Black said:


> Hilda, It will actually work out well. I followed the Carnevil thread during 2012, got all the great ideas there, and then used 2013 to make my display. We also had a good thread in 2013. Now this one. I am following them all because I plan to return to this theme again in a few years, with perhaps some changes/expansions.


----------



## missmandylion

Oh my, that is pretty bad. Thanks for the link though. Seems strange that there isn't anything out there! 

Dementedone I use a sheet on the window and an old projector I got from work (it's a clunker - weighs almost 30 pounds - but gets the job done.)


----------



## frogkid11

Hey gang! I hope everyone's projects are going well as you continue to plan for your haunted carnival party. I wanted to share my excitement from earlier this evening with you before I head off to bed for the evening.

Earlier this year, I asked my high school aged niece (who is an art major) if she would have time to help with something for the party. I asked if she would reproduce some of the vintage freak show posters that would have lined the midway of an older carnival/side show and she was more than happy to help. Given her artistic talent, I knew she would be able to do it - I just wasn't sure if her plans for the summer would allow for such a request. Well, tonight she and her mom (my sister) came to visit and to bring the final project. These are painted on giant painter dropcloths and measure 5 foot tall by 4.5 foot wide and I know they will blow my party guests away and totally set the theme for my side show this year - I am over ecstatic at the end result and cannot thank her enough. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## printersdevil

Frogkid those signs are awesome! Wow!!!


----------



## Dementedone

Those are so wonderful, frog. You are lucky to have such a talented niece. Very cool!


----------



## Replenished

I have actually been working on a projection myself. Ages ago I took some footage of myself in some creepy clown makeup. I've started cutting it up into something useable. The idea I have is to project short grabs of the clown face on to one of those blank white masks.
If I manage to pull it together I'll post it for anyone to use if they want.


----------



## Paint It Black

Frogkid, Your hand-made sideshow banners are more than awesome. What a great contribution by your niece! They are beautifully done and will certainly add that ambiance you want for your theme.


----------



## frogkid11

printersdevil said:


> Frogkid those signs are awesome! Wow!!!





Dementedone said:


> Those are so wonderful, frog. You are lucky to have such a talented niece. Very cool!





Paint It Black said:


> Frogkid, Your hand-made sideshow banners are more than awesome. What a great contribution by your niece! They are beautifully done and will certainly add that ambiance you want for your theme.


Thanks everyone. I am so excited to have them and she is anxiously awaiting the party to hear comments on her artwork. 

I convinced her to become a member of the forum but she only lurks about and doesn't really post anything. I wonder if she's reading all of your wonderful compliments now


----------



## Saki.Girl

those are fantatic and will look great for your party 
what did she paint them on


----------



## Tannasgach

Wow, your banners are phenomenal! Your niece did a fantastic job.


----------



## frogkid11

Saki.Girl said:


> those are fantatic and will look great for your party
> what did she paint them on


Thanks Saki. I just purchased one of those cream colored canvas painter drop cloths at Home Depot. I bought the one that was 15 foot X 4 foot so we could cut it into thirds and have 3 posters that were 5 foot X 4 foot. I chose those heavy canvas cloths so that they would have that old world feel and I knew some of the paint would be absorbed into them as she painted.


----------



## vampyrespro

I'm so impressed, frogkid. These signs completely capture that old-time freakshow feel. Kudos to your niece!


----------



## StacyN

frogkid11 said:


> Thanks everyone. I am so excited to have them and she is anxiously awaiting the party to hear comments on her artwork.
> 
> I convinced her to become a member of the forum but she only lurks about and doesn't really post anything. I wonder if she's reading all of your wonderful compliments now


I hope your niece is reading all these wonderful compliments...because she deserves every single one of them. Wow! I really love the authentic vintage freak-show feel she captured in those posters. I also love the red curtains tying each one together. The snake charmer is my favorite, but they are all wonderful. I'm sure those posters are going to be one of the highlights of your party. Great job!


----------



## frogkid11

Tannasgach said:


> Wow, your banners are phenomenal! Your niece did a fantastic job.





vampyrespro said:


> I'm so impressed, frogkid. These signs completely capture that old-time freakshow feel. Kudos to your niece!


Thanks so much, Tanna and vampy.



StacyN said:


> I hope your niece is reading all these wonderful compliments...because she deserves every single one of them. Wow! I really love the authentic vintage freak-show feel she captured in those posters. I also love the red curtains tying each one together. The snake charmer is my favorite, but they are all wonderful. I'm sure those posters are going to be one of the highlights of your party. Great job!


I agree with you Stacy, I think she truly captured the authentic vintage feel - now it's on my shoulders to complete the rest of the look in this same level of detail. LOL. So the funny thing is that the snake charmer is her favorite, too!


----------



## Rania

I just made a ticket booth. We are building for a big Night Circus this year.


----------



## frogkid11

Rania, that booth looks incredible !! Great job - are you going to share some of your secrets?


----------



## Kenneth

frogkid11, I love those freakshow paintings, they put my canvas ones to shame! She is very talented indeed.


----------



## frogkid11

Thanks Kenneth. I don't believe I have seen pictures of your posters - are they here on the forum somewhere that I can see them?


----------



## Rania

frogkid11 said:


> Rania, that booth looks incredible !! Great job - are you going to share some of your secrets?


You know, we built it being inspired by this: http://makezine.com/projects/scary-ticket-booth-build/

then just added our own personal touches really. But that was a great tutorial to get started.


----------



## offmymeds

Love, love the posters!! Your niece did an amazing job! 

Great ticket booth Rania and I really like the little tiny creepy lady.


----------



## Kenneth

Mine are a bit different, since this is our last party I'm incorporating our past costume characters as the "freaks" (with the exception of the fortune teller one, that's a character for this year) but it's just meant to be an interesting little nod to parties past.  I haven't finished all of them but these are the only two I have so far.


----------



## frogkid11

I like the creep factor that your posters have, Kenneth. What's this about it being your last party? Did you mean from your "last years party"? or are you truly have no more parties after this year?


----------



## frogkid11

Rania said:


> You know, we built it being inspired by this: http://makezine.com/projects/scary-ticket-booth-build/
> 
> then just added our own personal touches really. But that was a great tutorial to get started.


I kinda thought that one may have been your inspiration -it was mine too for this year. The only thing I'm uncertain of is if I have room for lights of some kind on the top of the sign. Yours looks fantastic.


----------



## Kenneth

Yeah unfortunately we are taking a break after this year. It's three of us that host it and chances are we'll all be in separate places and it'll be too hard to come together to throw it. So instead, next year we will be making the trek up to Salem hopefully and spend Halloween there which is what we've always wanted to do.
So that's why we're taking the circus theme and marketing it as "the last show" so to speak.


----------



## frogkid11

well, I hope your "last show" goes out with a bang. Post pictures of your other props and stuff if you don't mind. I love to find inspiration in others creativity.


----------



## Saki.Girl

frogkid11 said:


> Thanks Saki. I just purchased one of those cream colored canvas painter drop cloths at Home Depot. I bought the one that was 15 foot X 4 foot so we could cut it into thirds and have 3 posters that were 5 foot X 4 foot. I chose those heavy canvas cloths so that they would have that old world feel and I knew some of the paint would be absorbed into them as she painted.


what a fantastic idea I may have to borrow this I am working on paining the stretch elevator photos in haunted mansion of nbc and I love the idea of painting them this way


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kenneth said:


> Mine are a bit different, since this is our last party I'm incorporating our past costume characters as the "freaks" (with the exception of the fortune teller one, that's a character for this year) but it's just meant to be an interesting little nod to parties past.  I haven't finished all of them but these are the only two I have so far.


LOVE these


----------



## kittyvibe

I love everyone's ideas so far! I just came across this video that rocks pretty hard and has some cool carnival imagery, might be worth a look. My favorite part of the song starts at about 1 minute 5s in, I still cant figure out her exact story here, but it seems pretty nifty/quirky. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQoRYAmZXM0


----------



## Randy Dragon

im in Australia and cant find a Clown mouth walk through anywhere.

Looks like im going to have to try make on


----------



## korigirl

Rania said:


> I just made a ticket booth. We are building for a big Night Circus this year.


This is ridiculously good! I especially love the paint job!


----------



## Replenished

Randy Dragon said:


> im in Australia and cant find a Clown mouth walk through anywhere.
> 
> Looks like im going to have to try make on


Oh I hear ya! You have to get pretty creative and crafty to have half decent Halloween party decorations in Australia.


----------



## missmandylion

Need help with some naming for my carnEVIL party... I'm not sure what to name the bar, it's going to be in a separate area from the food which I'm already calling "concessions" - any ideas?

I'm also doing an arcade style basketball game with doll heads (saw it somewhere else on here, but now can't find it) that I need a name for also.


----------



## frogkid11

missmandylion said:


> Need help with some naming for my carnEVIL party... I'm not sure what to name the bar, it's going to be in a separate area from the food which I'm already calling "concessions" - any ideas?
> 
> I'm also doing an arcade style basketball game with doll heads (saw it somewhere else on here, but now can't find it) that I need a name for also.


ReFleshments for the libations, maybe??


----------



## CherryBrandy79

missmandylion said:


> Need help with some naming for my carnEVIL party... I'm not sure what to name the bar, it's going to be in a separate area from the food which I'm already calling "concessions" - any ideas?
> 
> I'm also doing an arcade style basketball game with doll heads (saw it somewhere else on here, but now can't find it) that I need a name for also.


We had the same problem...So we just called ours Eats and Drinks. As far as the game what about Dunking dolls.


----------



## DvlsToy

At the real carnivals growing up, I always heard it called the beer garden.


----------



## Replenished

The different rooms in my haunt will be called; The Ghost Train, Oddities, The Big Top, Hall of Mirrors, Sideshow Alley(games), The Clown's Dressing Room and the main area is just getting called The Snack Bar.
Every room needs to be clearly named for my Scavenger Hunt game, hence all the thought I've put into it


----------



## kittyvibe

At Ringling, we called the clowns dressing room, Clown alley, heaven forbid you had to walk by when it was your birthday.



Replenished said:


> The different rooms in my haunt will be called; The Ghost Train, Oddities, The Big Top, Hall of Mirrors, Sideshow Alley(games), The Clown's Dressing Room and the main area is just getting called The Snack Bar.
> Every room needs to be clearly named for my Scavenger Hunt game, hence all the thought I've put into it


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Next Tuesday's, 9/23, FACE OFF on SYFY Channel will feature Evil Clowns. Thought you guys here might like a heads up. Episode title is "Scared Silly". They usually air reruns of older episodes prior to the new week's episode so make you search out the new episode time in your area. Believe it repeats twice on Tuesday and then one more time the next following week before the new episode for that week.


----------



## frogkid11

Thanks for the heads up GOS! Can't wait to check out that episode for some inspiration for the clown dressing room (my guest bathroom). LOL


----------



## frogkid11

I received the best gift from a dear fellow forum member, and a previous Secret Reaper of mine, IM THE GODDESS. She found these wonderfully creepy, vintage clown portraits and sent them to me. Goddess, thank you so much for your kindness and generosity - you are one of the best!!! 

Here they are:


----------



## Saki.Girl

very cool those are for sure creepy


----------



## thatguycraig

I actually did this poster for a member of this forum a few years back for this sort of theme. My design skills have got a lot better since, but it wasnt bad for one of my first themed poster / invites


----------



## Kenneth

That's an awesome poster. This is one I made for my party this year...I am in no way a professional, but I enjoy cobbling stuff together on photoshop.


----------



## missmandylion

Finally started getting some of my projects underway this weekend. I've already sent out the invitation/save the date. It's a modge podge of a bunch of invitations I saw on the forums and online:








My CarnEvil marquee letters got their final coat of paint and will get their lights inserted tonight:








And my clown mouth entrance (tutorial from here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/117640-2012-creepy-carnival-clown-entrance-facade.html )

After the trace & cut out








And after painting (top half only - it was pretty hard to manage in our itty bitty garage! )








I've still got a lot to do, but I'm feeling _slightly_ less stressed now that I've got at least something to show for myself.


----------



## kittyvibe

that clown arch looks great! What did you cut it out of and how are you going to connect everything? I need to build something like this and am brainstorming.


----------



## missmandylion

Thanks kittyvibe! 

I'm ashamed to say, but I have no idea how to use power tools and am totally intimidated by them, so I made it out of 2 sheets of 4x8 foam board, taped together and cut it with a razor knife. The foam sheets were $8 each at Lowes.

I think I'm going to rubber cement either some 1x2 boards or PVC to the back with couplings so I can pull it apart to store. Haven't totally worked that part out yet.


----------



## kittyvibe

Im with you missmandylion, dremel is the only tool I can stomach using. Which foam sheets from Lowes did you buy, is there a link so I can check my local store? All the white foam seems to be covered in silver on one side and white with words on the other side, so Im not sure which one ya bought. I planned to nail my pieces to pvc so I can take them apart later for storage.


----------



## missmandylion

Kittyvibe, 

I used this one (http://www.lowes.com/pd_41503-1278-...03&UserSearch=41503&productId=50100632&rpp=48) - but I would suggest getting the one that is the 1" thickness as opposed to the 1/2". I got the 1/2" and it's pretty flimsy. 

The metallic side you can't remove, but the side with the words on it you can peel off (it's meant to be peeled off I think...) - I then primed it, because the styrofoam will suck up that paint like you wouldn't believe! Let it dry for a couple hours and did the stenciling.


----------



## savagedaddy

*Spinning Hypno Wheel Prop?*

Argh! I"m losing my mind trying to find a hack or prop example of a Hypno Wheel Machine for my haunt. I have 0 experience with motorized props, but I didn't think this would be so difficult to figure out. My thought was to trace various bowls, aluminum pie tins, etc. and resurface them with a pinwheel hpno pattern and hang them on my haunt walls as spinning props. 

Anyone?


----------



## kittyvibe

I like that idea savagedaddy, maybe add something like a fan to make then spin a bit? Hang the bowl or discs loosely on the wall?


----------



## frogkid11

Ok gang, we're getting closer to the day and I hope everyone is progressing on your carnival theme. I have a process where I get the major pieces set and then fill in the details at the end. I think I finally have my solution for the formal living room/dinning room in place and now just need to clean up the little stuff and add the small touches. 

First picture is from standing in the foyer looking into the living room. This is the main entrance for everyone the night of the party so this always needs to wow folks. All of the furniture will be draped in white sheets so that it blends better with the "tent". The foyer will also contain my pump organ with a skeleton playing traditional carnival/carousel music, my organ grinder with chimes the monkey, and maybe my fortune teller (haven't set her up to see if she takes up too much room there).

As you look through the tent, you see the menacing clown arch with spinning evil eyes. It's only 5 foot from the floor to the teeth so most everyone will have to duck to get through it (part of the fun) to access the dinning room where most of the food will be. The dinning room is much less dark (pun intended) as I tried to create a tent feeling there with string lights and colored pennants. Again, all of the stuff will be removed from the dinning room except the table which will be covered with food (so please ignore the mess in the pic for now). I must admit, this is a hard theme to live within for the month...hahahahaha. 

Next steps are to add my life size props around the rooms to help surprise everyone as you transition from space to space. There is already a guest hanging out on the top of the backside of the clown arch (see below) Hope you enjoy.

Standing in the foyer looking into the living room:








Standing in the kitchen looking into the dinning room:








Someone was taking a break from his shift to enjoy popcorn:


----------



## pumpkinpie

This looks phenomenal! !!!


----------



## korigirl

Agreed...looks amazing!


----------



## korigirl

My boyfriend started playing with some putty and making our store-bought skeleton to look more like a feejee mermaid. Tail is next!


----------



## korigirl

savagedaddy said:


> Argh! I"m losing my mind trying to find a hack or prop example of a Hypno Wheel Machine for my haunt. I have 0 experience with motorized props, but I didn't think this would be so difficult to figure out. My thought was to trace various bowls, aluminum pie tins, etc. and resurface them with a pinwheel hpno pattern and hang them on my haunt walls as spinning props.
> 
> Anyone?


We were trying to come up with something like this and started watching Youtube videos to figure out a good pattern we liked. After watching several, we couldn't decide because we saw so many cool designs. Then, we realized that we really *wanted* multiple designs, and the best way to do this was to scratch the idea of making a spinning wheel and rather just make a youtube playlist and have them play on the TV all night. Personally, I think that's going to be a huge hit.


----------



## Dementedone

Frogkid! It looks so great! You have done a lot of work and it shows. Great job!!


----------



## frogkid11

Korigirl, that mermaid looks amazing so far. Please continue to post photos of her progression...I can't wait to see her when completed.


----------



## kittyvibe

your setup looks awesome! I want to make a spinning eyes on my clown arch too, I wonder how to make those cheap?


----------



## MikeinMunich

I applaud you all! I did this theme last year and near killed myself. It's a great theme but there are honestly SO MANY options that you have to learn to cap off somewhere! Congrats! Check out my pics for some ideas if you need them or ask me for help on anything! Always glad to help!

Tip - black trash bags covering bathroom walls - neon paper picture frames of all sizes - blacklight = best bathroom!


----------



## Paint It Black

Frogkid, your set-up is looking fantastic. I love the idea of the huge impact as you enter your home. The dining room will be beautiful. This is exciting to watch as you continue your decorating.


----------



## frogkid11

Thanks PIB. I always have a grandeur vision than what seems to actually come to fruition - so fingers crossed that I can get to a point where I enjoy it as well. 

Oh, and hang on for the rest of the ride - I still need to place the static props and details....


----------



## offmymeds

Oh wow Frogkid, that is looking awesome! I like that they will have to duck to go under the teeth......


----------



## talkingcatblues

offmymeds said:


> Oh wow Frogkid, that is looking awesome! I like that they will have to duck to go under the teeth......


Yeah, that will be a very nervous moment for your guests!


----------



## frogkid11

offmymeds said:


> Oh wow Frogkid, that is looking awesome! I like that they will have to duck to go under the teeth......





talkingcatblues said:


> Yeah, that will be a very nervous moment for your guests!


Thank you both very much. I'm hoping that it will evoke a little hesitation on the part of my guests as they fear what is on the other side. LOL


----------



## PMTT

Amazing job!!!


----------



## savagedaddy

*Well Played*

Well played, indeed.


----------



## frogkid11

Here is the carnival flier that accompanied my party invitations. Madame Misfortune looks so young and beautiful; however, she has aged and withered and this is what she looks like today.


----------



## printersdevil

LOL, I love it! Great idea.


----------



## korigirl

Nice flier!

/I'm painting my CarnEVIL sign right now! Still a lot more paint to go. I haven't fully decided how to do the letters yet: solid or patterned. I also plan to weather it a bit (using paint) when it's all done.


----------



## frogkid11

I love the sign. Did you make it entirely yourself?


----------



## korigirl

Thanks! Yes and no. I work at an art school, so I took a class that allowed us to create something on the CNC router. It was called, "Make a Drawing Into an Object." I chose to make this sign! I created the design in Photoshop and this was the outcome. The instructor did most of the work on the router though.


----------



## frogkid11

I really like the design and I hope you got an "A" out of your class 

Please post some more pictures of your set up here to share with us.


----------



## korigirl

Thanks! I will post more, but unfortunately, we're huge procrastinators, so we're barely just getting into the swing of things right now. I did have a friend paint a horse for us for a haunted carousel idea. It will be used as part of our photo prop area. I got the horse from a garage sale, it was one of those bouncy horses for kids. We removed the bounce pieces and drilled a hole through the center to put the dowel through. It's still not a finished product, but it's pretty close. 
















This was the original horse:


----------



## Saki.Girl

korigirl said:


> Thanks! I will post more, but unfortunately, we're huge procrastinators, so we're barely just getting into the swing of things right now. I did have a friend paint a horse for us for a haunted carousel idea. It will be used as part of our photo prop area. I got the horse from a garage sale, it was one of those bouncy horses for kids. We removed the bounce pieces and drilled a hole through the center to put the dowel through. It's still not a finished product, but it's pretty close.
> 
> View attachment 222786
> 
> View attachment 222787
> 
> 
> This was the original horse:
> 
> View attachment 222788



i love this


----------



## korigirl

Thank you! I love it too. I'm so happy my friend was willing (and excited!) to paint it for us.


----------



## frogkid11

That is a very nice carousel horse!! I have accumulated either 3 or 4 of those same horses since last year because I wanted to do a broken down carousel for our carnival, too. I like your skeleton horse a lot. I was hoping to do mine like they were old and neglected (runny colors, dirty, etc.) and build just enough of the platform and top to make it look like the carousel was abandoned, but unfortunately, I am running out of time as well and not sure I will get to it.

Good luck as you keep progressing.


----------



## AZHalloweenScare

Great props I love the carnival theme!!!


----------



## savagedaddy

Great work!!


----------



## savagedaddy

So a couple of days ago I posted about using the Triangular Grid System to layout my three car garage haunt. The layout of my garage is a little funky to begin with. For example, the lower portions of the stairs and pantry inside the house protrude into the garage's left side wall structure (and I added custom built storage cabinets when I bought the house in 2011). 

I measured it out yesterday, and if I reduce the standard 4' 0" egress area that is supposed to surround the haunt to 3' 0", I am left with a 12' x 15' right side (entrance) that buts up against a 9' x 3' left side (exit). Given a 3' 6" horizontal grid with 4' haunt panels at 60 & 120 degrees I can't imagine a lot of options.

Am I doing this wrong? Has anyone combined 90 degree angular wall panels with a centered triangular grid layout? I am totally stumped and would appreciate anyone feedback or suggestions. I have to make a decision by 10/12/2014 in order to have enough time to build and erect the garage maze. I've got prop and scene ideas and resources galore. But this is leaving me scratching my head.

Please help!!!


----------



## korigirl

It may have taken most of the day, but I think I'm finally finished with my sign:


----------



## Paint It Black

Very creative sign, korigirl.


----------



## printersdevil

Great sign, korigirl.

Savagedaddy, I wish I could help, but not ideas or info for you. YOu might post this as a new thread with a short description and someone will be able to help. Maybe something about garage design in the title. Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## T.Bennett

Kori - Sign looks great!

Finally finished our Marquis Lights...


----------



## frogkid11

Your lights look great, T. Bennett. What type of lights are those that you used inside each letter? The large white bulbs on the string in the foreground of your picture appear too large to be the ones inside the letter unless it's just the angle of the picture. Also, are these the infamous cardboard letters and you simply cut off the front of them? Another forum member did that last year (I believe it was) for her Carnevil and they look very nice as well.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

frogkid11 said:


> Ok gang, we're getting closer to the day and I hope everyone is progressing on your carnival theme. I have a process where I get the major pieces set and then fill in the details at the end. I think I finally have my solution for the formal living room/dinning room in place and now just need to clean up the little stuff and add the small touches.
> 
> First picture is from standing in the foyer looking into the living room. This is the main entrance for everyone the night of the party so this always needs to wow folks. All of the furniture will be draped in white sheets so that it blends better with the "tent". The foyer will also contain my pump organ with a skeleton playing traditional carnival/carousel music, my organ grinder with chimes the monkey, and maybe my fortune teller (haven't set her up to see if she takes up too much room there).
> 
> As you look through the tent, you see the menacing clown arch with spinning evil eyes. It's only 5 foot from the floor to the teeth so most everyone will have to duck to get through it (part of the fun) to access the dinning room where most of the food will be. The dinning room is much less dark (pun intended) as I tried to create a tent feeling there with string lights and colored pennants. Again, all of the stuff will be removed from the dinning room except the table which will be covered with food (so please ignore the mess in the pic for now). I must admit, this is a hard theme to live within for the month...hahahahaha.
> 
> Next steps are to add my life size props around the rooms to help surprise everyone as you transition from space to space. There is already a guest hanging out on the top of the backside of the clown arch (see below) Hope you enjoy.
> 
> Standing in the foyer looking into the living room:
> View attachment 221870
> 
> 
> Standing in the kitchen looking into the dinning room:
> View attachment 221871
> 
> 
> Someone was taking a break from his shift to enjoy popcorn:
> View attachment 221875



*I am in LOVE with this!!! I am doing a haunted carnival theme too but am not anywhere near this level  This looks awesome! Makes me want to rethink my theme. LOL
*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

korigirl said:


> Thanks! I will post more, but unfortunately, we're huge procrastinators, so we're barely just getting into the swing of things right now. I did have a friend paint a horse for us for a haunted carousel idea. It will be used as part of our photo prop area. I got the horse from a garage sale, it was one of those bouncy horses for kids. We removed the bounce pieces and drilled a hole through the center to put the dowel through. It's still not a finished product, but it's pretty close.
> 
> View attachment 222786
> 
> View attachment 222787
> 
> 
> This was the original horse:
> 
> View attachment 222788


*This is amazing I am just filled with ENVY!! You are very talented and this looks AWESOME!
*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

frogkid11 said:


> Ok gang, we're getting closer to the day and I hope everyone is progressing on your carnival theme. I have a process where I get the major pieces set and then fill in the details at the end. I think I finally have my solution for the formal living room/dinning room in place and now just need to clean up the little stuff and add the small touches.
> 
> First picture is from standing in the foyer looking into the living room. This is the main entrance for everyone the night of the party so this always needs to wow folks. All of the furniture will be draped in white sheets so that it blends better with the "tent". The foyer will also contain my pump organ with a skeleton playing traditional carnival/carousel music, my organ grinder with chimes the monkey, and maybe my fortune teller (haven't set her up to see if she takes up too much room there).
> 
> As you look through the tent, you see the menacing clown arch with spinning evil eyes. It's only 5 foot from the floor to the teeth so most everyone will have to duck to get through it (part of the fun) to access the dinning room where most of the food will be. The dinning room is much less dark (pun intended) as I tried to create a tent feeling there with string lights and colored pennants. Again, all of the stuff will be removed from the dinning room except the table which will be covered with food (so please ignore the mess in the pic for now). I must admit, this is a hard theme to live within for the month...hahahahaha.
> 
> Next steps are to add my life size props around the rooms to help surprise everyone as you transition from space to space. There is already a guest hanging out on the top of the backside of the clown arch (see below) Hope you enjoy.
> 
> Standing in the foyer looking into the living room:
> View attachment 221870
> 
> 
> Standing in the kitchen looking into the dinning room:
> View attachment 221871
> 
> 
> Someone was taking a break from his shift to enjoy popcorn:
> View attachment 221875



*What did you use for the red and white draping on the roof?? I want to do something like this but have no idea as I have a large roof and area to fill??*


----------



## frogkid11

Oh Spooky, you are way too kind. If it wasn't for that great deal on the clown arch from Spirit last year, I don't think it would have near the impact. All the rest are simply rolls of plastic table covers from Party City, 3 boxes of white Christmas lights from the Christmas tree shops, and 3 strands of multi-colored pennant flags from the Dollar Tree.

Post some pictures of your carnival when you get a chance....I'd love to see them.


----------



## T.Bennett

Frog kid,
The lights in the foreground are $1 store ping pong balls on a light string, my original concept idea. However, they ended up being too big, so I changed gears. I am still using the ping pong ball light string, but just hanging like old carnival lights. Ending up going with the small globe light strings from "at home", ended up working great. We took the bulbs off, stuck them through the letters and reconnected to the light string. This worked great because, no glue required, and the globe held them in place. Lastly yes, they are the pressed cardboard from your local hobby/craft store. 

Fun project, a little tedious but fun. I then stood the letters up on a 1x2 board and attached with wood screws. Plan on mounting on the first eave of the house, I think it'll work out, here's to hoping!!


----------



## frogkid11

Thanks T.Bennett. I have those same letters and need to make time to cut off the fronts and paint them like yours. I really like the lights and need to go shopping to see what I can find. Most of the lights I found earlier in the year appeared to be too big to fit inside the letters but I didn't look at GardenRidge (At Home) for the lights you have. Thanks for the tip and great work.


----------



## CherryBrandy79

Korigirl...you sign is amazing!!!!

We are in are party chaos week since out party is on the 18th. Here are some pics of our food/candy table layout!


----------



## StanFam3

Looks like it's going to be a huge success!


----------



## bettyboop

hahaha, I like your term for the week!!! I feel it. Our party is also this Saturday and I still have a ton of things to do.

We are in are party chaos week since out party is on the 18th. Here are some pics of our food/candy table layout!


----------



## frogkid11

CherryBrandy...I like your table set up. Where did you find table skirts that are striped red and white? Those look so good !!! Best wishes for a very successful party this weekend!


----------



## korigirl

Thank you all! 

CherryBrandy, love your tables!

Frogkid, I don't know where she got hers, but Oriental Trading has the regular red/white as well as red/white with blood stains.


----------



## korigirl

frogkid11 said:


> That is a very nice carousel horse!! I have accumulated either 3 or 4 of those same horses since last year because I wanted to do a broken down carousel for our carnival, too. I like your skeleton horse a lot. I was hoping to do mine like they were old and neglected (runny colors, dirty, etc.) and build just enough of the platform and top to make it look like the carousel was abandoned, but unfortunately, I am running out of time as well and not sure I will get to it.
> 
> Good luck as you keep progressing.


That sounds so awesome. I hope you find the time to complete it!


----------



## CherryBrandy79

Frogkid11...I did get them on oriental trading...they are a party supply favorite!


----------



## The Mask Doctor

I directed and edited this video. The music by Verne Langdon is currently used on American Horror Story freak show.
It's available for digital download HERE! 
If you want the video download it HERE!


----------



## CherryBrandy79

Things are coming together.We finally have all the decorations done that can be done before hand and the tables set. Today is jello and pudding shot day and we are going to start making cotton candy later. Here are pics of our progress!


----------



## offmymeds

Wow, everything looks great! Did you make the mirrors?


----------



## ichasiris

I guess I need to take pictures of my place and come back to post them!


----------



## frogkid11

ichasiris - yes, please take some photos of your carnival and post here to share. My party isn't until 11/1 so I still have time to "borrow" ideas from others to put into my freak show! Hahaha


----------



## YFZSTARR

how did you make the door knockers?


----------



## YFZSTARR

I have a Carnevil every year, and just keep adding to it. What's nice is that it is in a space that I can leave the tough stuff up year around.


----------



## YFZSTARR

If I had more pics on this computer I would load more ideas.


----------



## YFZSTARR

I turned blades of ceiling fans over and painted them with blacklight reflective paint.


----------



## YFZSTARR

View attachment 223970


Ordered bulk fabric and made tent inside a loft apt.

View attachment 223971


----------



## YFZSTARR

And had Toni-Lee at sideshowbanners.com to make me up some banners. Action Lighting sold me the bulbs and I made the frames to hang it all.


----------



## YFZSTARR

View attachment 223985


View attachment 223986


sideshowbanners.com does great work. I am the clown and it looks just like me.

View attachment 223987


----------



## frogkid11

Hey YFZSTARR, I can't see your pics that you have posted - all I see is the phrase "attachment 223987" in all your posts. Are you able to see them clearly? I really want to see what you have done in this theme.


----------



## YFZSTARR

I was having trouble posting them, but when I finally got it to work I could see them. Now I cannot. Do not know if its site or comp. Weird.


----------



## YFZSTARR

*Carnevil*

I am gonna try again. Hopefully these will come through.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs

Everyone's decorations and props look amazing! I've been decorating the back yard slowly but surely, while steadily working on more props. I wasn't able to buy spot lights for outside this year, so I'm just going with string lights for now. Building the ticket and kissing booths with wood isn't going to happen this year, either, so I'm going to try to score a few refrigerator boxes from our local hardware stores. Our laundry room is nearly done as the oddities room, and next up I hang the "tent" curtains and circus marquee on the front porch. 

Of course, I'm planning and executing all of this as I'm also helping plan a big silent auction for a fundraiser we're hosting for a friend the weekend before Halloween! I was planning before the need for the fundraiser arose (our friend was suddenly paralyzed,) so I couldn't bring myself to stop. I am going to be so, so beat by the end of October, but it will be worth it!


----------



## frogkid11

good luck to you, loveandeyeballs! You've got a lot going on, it sounds...but hopefully it's all worth it.

I've been finishing a few projects myself and will post pictures soon. I wasn't sure that I was going to have time to make the infamous lighted marquee that has been done so well by several others who have done this theme in the past, but the letters are completed. Now I'm just waiting to paint my arch structure that will hold them so I can mount them on my faux brick columns at the entrance. Here are the letters in case you aren't familiar with what I'm talking about.


----------



## CherryBrandy79

We had our party this past Saturday night and it was a success! We had around 48 people, it was up from our party last year. We had carnival food (hot dogs, soft pretzels, corn dogs, pop corn, peanut and cotton candy) plus some other food. We played 4 carnevil games (knock the can's over, skull pond, pop the balloons, and ring a severed hand). We gave away tickets for the different games and the person with the most tickets won our big prize and then we also had a 2nd and 3rd place as well. For first place the prize was $25 for a restaurant and $25 to the movies, 2nd was $15 to a restaurant and $15 to the movies and 3rd was $5 to Lil Caesars pizza and $5 to a video store. We also gave away small prized for funniest, scariest, most original and best overall costume. We had a lot of people say they can't wait til our party next year, and we have already started planning!!! Here are a few more pictures from our set up!


----------



## CherryBrandy79

Me and My roommate...hard to see but she was a lion tamer and I was a clown.
Sorry for the picture overload!


----------



## the_great_gazoo

What wonderful pics! Great job! Cute clown costume as well!


----------



## T.Bennett

Letters look great frog kid. What did you end up using for lights, just curious.


----------



## offmymeds

Great sign Frogkid! 

Loved your set up Cherrybrandy!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## korigirl

CherryBrandy, everything looks fantastic!! Good job!! Did you make the cotton candy yourself or buy it locally?? Also, where do you live, and can I borrow all of your stuff!?!? lol. Really great job!


----------



## korigirl

Here's a work in progress pic of my two headed skelly:


----------



## CherryBrandy79

Thanks everyone! I think someone asked about our Carnevil mirrors a while back and we did make the frame but we bought the mirror off of a website, the friend found them. 

Korigirl...I did make a lot of the cotton candy and they only half turned out ok by the party so I did buy some from the dollar tree. I live in Ohio so it might be pretty hard to barrow. lol I Love your 2 headed skelly...I wish I was more creative with props like that!


----------



## frogkid11

T.Bennett said:


> Letters look great frog kid. What did you end up using for lights, just curious.


Thanks T. I actually just used those strands of mini Christmas lights and punched the hole just large enough that the bulb fit really tightly. I had seen some posts of buying the ones with little round bulbs or even making covers for the Christmas lights - but I had to prioritize things for each remaining project and thought this worked out ok.


----------



## Tannasgach

Everyone's props and venues look fantastic!! Frogkid, looking forward to your pics. I had to postpone Carnevil again because we just closed on a house and we're in the process of moving. I came so close this year, was spot on with budget - only had to buy the liquor in Sept and the food in Oct. Now I have to store everything for another year. As God is my witness, I will complete a Carnevil party.....


----------



## frogkid11

well, Tanna, think of it this way - you have another year to think of more props and decoration ideas to make it really over the top.

I never get a chance to take photos before or during the party so I'm waiting on a few of the ones taken by my guests and I'll gladly post them and put them in an album for this year.


----------



## korigirl

I have pics too! Is it best to put them in an album?


----------



## frogkid11

korigirl said:


> I have pics too! Is it best to put them in an album?


Hey Korigirl, I tend to put mine in an album to make it easier to reference for both myself and others. As the years go on, I forget who did what in what years so finding these threads gets harder but if I remember a member, I can click their profile and see their pics posted there in albums. This is just my approach and my opinion. Feel free to put your pics in this thread as we'll continue to look at 2014 until next year gets off the ground.


----------



## kittyvibe

Cherry, I really like your clwon mask for the ticket booth guy, where did you get it? Everything looks amazing, even the details like the fan blades, just all amazing.


----------



## kittyvibe

You can see more pics in my album but heres a few to get the feeling;

















link to my thread with more info;
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/139909-kittyvibes-deadmoon-circus-2014-a.html


----------



## CherryBrandy79

Kittyvibe....all those props are great...love love love them! The mask for Chester the ticket booth clown was found for $10 at Walmart. The eyes and tongue actually light up and it has long green hair! It was perfect for the this since the dumby didn't have a real face, so we have to use a mask!


----------



## elle

I know this is random and pretty unlikely but bear with me.  I've seen a lot of posts on here for Carnevil/freak show themed Halloween parties, and I was wondering if any of you happened to live in NC and still had props/decorations you would be willing to rent or sell. Like I said, I know it's a long shot but thought it wouldn't hurt to ask. Thanks!


----------

